# Furacão Ophelia



## rozzo (10 Out 2017 às 15:45)

Tendo em conta a proximidade actual aos Açores, e o seu possível interessante trajecto nos próximos dias, certamente irá haver muita "animação" de previsões e cartas e observações relativamente ao sistema, portanto o seu seguimento será feito neste tópico.

Obrigado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 15:49)




----------



## Orion (10 Out 2017 às 15:55)

Possível mas menos provável.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 16:02)




----------



## Orion (10 Out 2017 às 16:03)

Aviso 6. 25 milhas náuticas  46 kms.



> However, despite the much improved satellite appearance, it appears that the increased convective organization has not yet translated into an increase in the surface winds based on a 1204Z ASCAT-B overpass, which only showed winds of 30-31 kt in the southern quadrant. Some undersampling is likely due to the *small 25-nmi radius of maximum winds*, and two nearby ships were under-sampled by at least 5 kt.





> *The intensity forecast isn't as straightforward as the track forecast due to the aforementioned differences in the intensity estimates*. However, given that both the GFS and ECMWF models accurately predicted much lower intensity values of 35-40 kt for the 1200Z initial time period, a blend of those models were used to construct the intensity forecast for this advisory package.



A 72h a intensidade prevista é reduzida para 70 nós (anteriormente 75). Continua cat. 1 moderado.


----------



## lserpa (10 Out 2017 às 16:07)

Orion disse:


> Aviso 6. 25 milhas náuticas  46 kms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Portanto, seguindo a linha lógica, provavelmente na próxima atualização a rota poderá sofrer alguma alteração... não sei se 5 nós será impactante o suficiente para gerar esse tipo de alteração... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (10 Out 2017 às 16:08)

Em sistemas tão a norte no atlântico, não há voos de reconhecimento? Não tenho certeza, mas acho que no Alex enviaram um drone (???)..

Se não há voos de reconhecimento, as estimativas de vento é tudo estimativas pelas imagens de satélite?


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 16:13)

*Tropical Storm OPHELIA
As of 12:00 UTC Oct 10, 2017:*

Location: 31.6°N 38.5°W
Maximum Winds: 55 kt Gusts: N/A
Minimum Central Pressure: 996 mb
Environmental Pressure: 1017 mb
Radius of Circulation: 180 NM
Radius of Maximum Wind: 30 NM
Eye Diameter: N/A

11:00 AM AST Tue Oct 10
Location: 31.5°N 38.3°W
Moving: SE at 5 mph
Min pressure: 1002 mb
Max sustained: 50 mph


----------



## lserpa (10 Out 2017 às 16:16)

lserpa disse:


> Portanto, seguindo a linha lógica, provavelmente na próxima atualização a rota poderá sofrer alguma alteração... não sei se 5 nós será impactante o suficiente para gerar esse tipo de alteração...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Yep, a rota afasta-se de Sta Maria. 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (10 Out 2017 às 16:19)

fablept disse:


> Em sistemas tão a norte no atlântico, não há voos de reconhecimento? Não tenho certeza, mas acho que no Alex enviaram um drone (???)..
> 
> Se não há voos de reconhecimento, as estimativas de vento é tudo estimativas pelas imagens de satélite?


É verdade caro conterrâneo, é tudo por estimativa... ao menos se já tivéssemos radar, embora que em cima do joelho, saberíamos com o que estaríamos a lidar... 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2017 às 16:25)

lserpa disse:


> Portanto, seguindo a linha lógica, provavelmente na próxima atualização a rota poderá sofrer alguma alteração... não sei se 5 nós será impactante o suficiente para gerar esse tipo de alteração...





lserpa disse:


> Yep, a rota afasta-se de Sta Maria.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



O cone dos >4 dias é sempre o mais volátil. Depende de muita coisa e os modelos têm mais dificuldade com os sistemas pequenos.

No nosso caso, houve mais sucesso com o Gordon de 2012... 
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/archive/2012/graphics/al08/loop_5W.shtml

... do que com o Gordon de 2006  http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/archive/2006/graphics/al07/loop_5W.shtml

Nos últimos anos os modelos têm ganho muita eficiência mas os meteorologistas continuam a ser apanhados de surpresa com algumas intensificações explosivas.



lserpa disse:


> É verdade caro conterrâneo, é tudo por estimativa... ao menos se já tivéssemos radar, embora que em cima do joelho, saberíamos com o que estaríamos a lidar...
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Voos de reconhecimento frequentes só no Atlântico. No Pacífico são ocasionais e não tenho conhecimento de voos feitos por outros IM's.


----------



## Hawk (10 Out 2017 às 16:33)

Só para dar um pouco mais de emoção, no mapa de probablidades do NHC, a Madeira pode apanhar tanto do vento como S. Miguel  Provavelmente vai mesmo passar a meio dos arquipélagos e ficam os 2 a ver navios... Por falar em navios, pelo menos alguma da ondulação deve afectar as ilhas.


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2017 às 16:49)

Nem a própria Marinha dos EUA, que usa o modelo, acredita. Na saída das 00z o furacão chegava a _major_ mais cedo (e atingiria Sta. Maria em cheio como cat. 2)...






... mas no aviso das 06z o máximo que dão são 75 nós (cat. 1 moderado a forte).


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2017 às 17:02)

961hPa às 114h


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2017 às 17:23)

Já _arranjaram_ o ICON e este modelo tem uma perspetiva muito semelhante à do GFS... viragem abrupta para nordeste que pouparia o continente mas seria uma ameaça para as ilhas.

Considero esta animação bastante útil para se perceber a interação entre a frente e o ciclone:






A frente desintegraria a simetria dos ventos do ciclone. Contudo, vento adicional surgiria da interação (com a frente):






Em teoria as ilhas seriam poupadas ao pior do vento, se bem que um aviso teria obrigatoriamente que ser emitido. A transição extra-tropical, que ocorreria no mar após a passagem pelos Açores, seria violenta (as rajadas saem da escala... >180km/h).






A interação da frente com o ciclone vai aumentar a intensidade da primeira. O ciclone tem no seu centro uma AP a rondar os 55-60 mms e está integrado numa pluma tropical, que alimentará a frente, com uma AP nos 40-50 mms. Há potencial para chuva muito intensa, especialmente no G. Oriental.

---


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 17:27)




----------



## fablept (10 Out 2017 às 17:34)

> O I.P.M.A. informa que às 15h (hora dos Açores), o centro da tempestade tropical Ophelia, localizava-se a 1260 km a W/SW dos Açores, sem grande variação da intensidade do vento nas últimas horas: vento médio de 85 km/h e rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h. O ciclone Ophelia está a deslocar-se para SE a 07 km/h e espera-se que continue a intensificar-se nas próximas horas atingindo a categoria de furacão na 4ª ou 5ª feira. O ciclone deverá continuar com esta trajectória nos próximos dois dias. No entanto, a partir de 5ª feira, prevê-se que o ciclone comece a deslocar-se de novo para NE, aproximando-se assim do arquipélago.
> 
> Pela avaliação dos resultados dos diferentes modelos meteorológicos, existe uma probabilidade entre 5 a 15 % de as ilhas do Grupo Central (Faial, Pico, S. Jorge, Graciosa e Terceira) e de 20 a 30 % de as ilhas do Grupo Oriental (S. Miguel e Sta Maria) começarem a sentir efeitos da tempestade a partir de Sábado (14 de Outubro). Para as ilhas do Grupo Ocidental (Flores e Corvo) a probabilidade de serem afetadas pelo ciclone é inferior a 5%.
> 
> Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação meteorológica através da página do IPMA (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).


Fonte: IPMA


----------



## Intruso (10 Out 2017 às 17:38)

Ainda é cedo para o IPMA falar da possibilidade de atingir o continente?


----------



## lserpa (10 Out 2017 às 17:42)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 18:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 18:46)




----------



## Orion (10 Out 2017 às 18:54)

A piada de se ter um ciclone a passar a pouca distância reside no facto de que os _ensembles_ mostram uma vasta gama de cenários (ir)realistas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2017 às 19:38)

Os Açores, já levaram com alguma tempestade tropical/furacão como nome de mulher?


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2017 às 19:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Os Açores, já levaram com alguma tempestade tropical/furacão como nome de mulher?



Nadine, Bonnie, Tanya...


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2017 às 19:49)

Nova saída do ECM e tudo basicamente na mesma. Potente ciclone extra-tropical ao largo da costa (983 hPa). Pouquíssima chuva direta mas passará uma faixa de humidade pelo continente. Ainda falta algum tempo.






996 hPa aquando da passagem, ao largo, pelo G. Oriental. Chuva localmente muito intensa e ventos com força de TT (rajadas poderiam atingir os 100 km/h) seriam os efeitos. A ondulação rondaria os 5 metros.


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2017 às 20:01)

Intruso disse:


> Ainda é cedo para o IPMA falar da possibilidade de atingir o continente?



É. Ainda nem passou pelos Açores.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 20:14)

*Tropical Storm OPHELIA
As of 18:00 UTC Oct 10, 2017:*

Location: 31.3°N 38.2°W
Maximum Winds: 50 kt Gusts: N/A
Minimum Central Pressure: 1001 mb
Environmental Pressure: 1017 mb
Radius of Circulation: 180 NM
Radius of Maximum Wind: 25 NM
Eye Diameter: N/A

50 kt Wind Radii by Quadrant:

0 NM 0 NM
30 NM 30 NM


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 20:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 20:16)




----------



## lserpa (10 Out 2017 às 20:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Uma convecção profunda a rebentar no núcleo 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2017 às 21:52)

Aviso 7...

Intensidade máxima - 70 nós dentro de 48h.



> The NHC model guidance remains in good agreement on the Ophelia beginning to lift out to the northeast by 72 h, and then gradually accelerate into the mid-latitude westerlies ahead of an eastward-moving mid-tropospheric trough. The latest model guidance remains tightly packed, but it has also shifted northward, which brings Ophelia closer to the Azores in the 96-120 hour period. However, the new forecast track was not shifted northward and remains along the southern edge of the guidance envelope between the NOAA HCCA consensus model and the more southerly ECMWF model.
> 
> The GFS and ECMWF models (...) are forecasting more vigorous strengthening after 96 h as Ophelia experiences some baroclinic interaction, especially by 120 hours. The strong baroclinic deepening on day 5 could be overdone somewhat given that the best jetstream dynamics are forecast to be about 300 nmi northwest of the surface low and frontal zone.









Em termos globais, com o GFS as atenções viram-se para os Açores. Com o ECM resta saber a evolução, ainda incerta, da transição no triângulo ilhas-continente.

Mesmo no trajeto das próximas 24-48h há algumas pequenas divergências entre o GFS e o ECM. A ver se amanhã há mais consenso.


----------



## ruka (10 Out 2017 às 21:58)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 23:22)




----------



## Orion (11 Out 2017 às 00:18)

Probabilidade de experienciação de efeitos da Ophelia no G. Oriental (IPMA)...

Com. 5  20-30%

Com. 6  20-40%

O intervalo aumentou dificultando ainda mais a avaliação da situação pelo comum mortal. E se amanhã for 20%-50%?


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2017 às 00:31)

A maior parte das outras saídas do _ensemble_ do GFS mostram, de uma forma ou de outra, a saída operacional. Há exceções:











Ainda faltam 36 a 48 horas para que o ciclone se mexa mais rápido. Muitas saídas e muito _suspense_ 

Não basta ser um calhau no meio do oceano. Muita sorte tem havido já que por aqui são raros os '_landfalls_'.


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2017 às 00:43)

Rajadas de 124 km/h em Lisboa.


----------



## hurricane (11 Out 2017 às 09:10)

Orion disse:


> Rajadas de 124 km/h em Lisboa.



Nenhum dos principais modelos aponta para isso neste momento. O Ophelia deverá passar bem longe do Continente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 09:22)

TXNT23 KNES 110606
TCSNTL

A. 17L (OPHELIA)

B. 11/0545Z

C. 30.3N

D. 36.9W

E. ONE/GOES-E

F. T4.0/4.0/D1.0/24HRS

G. IR/EIR/SWIR

H. REMARKS...OW EYE SURROUNDED BY MG AND EMBEDDED BY OW YIELDS A DT OF
4.0. THERE ARE NO EYE ADJUSTMENTS. MET AND PT ARE BOTH 4.0. FT IS BASED
ON DT.

I. ADDL POSITIONS

NIL

...KIM
Yesterday the structure made it hard to determine Ophelia’s true intensity. However, this time the estimates are a unaminous T4.0 from SAB. Eye is clearly visible on IR imagery. ADT is having a hard time pinpointing the center, but it’ll be able to soon.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 09:58)




----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Out 2017 às 10:09)

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/17L/flash-vis-long.html

É impressão minha ou já se está a formar o olho?? Impressionante a evolução das últimas 7 horas. Sem dúvida iremos ter animação nos próximos dias


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Out 2017 às 10:15)

As anomalias na temperatura da água do mar irá influenciar definitivamente, quer a trajectória, quer a intensidade da Ophelia.


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Out 2017 às 10:20)

Possível trajectória do Ophelia. Apesar de passar ao largo de Portugal Continental, não deixa de ser interessante a linha de instabilidade que poderá afectar todas as regiões na próxima segunda-feira


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 10:42)

000
WTNT32 KNHC 110834
TCPAT2

BULLETIN
Tropical Storm Ophelia Advisory Number 9
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL172017
500 AM AST Wed Oct 11 2017

...OPHELIA MOVING SOUTHEASTWARD AND STRENGTHENING...
...FORECAST TO BECOME A HURRICANE BY WEDNESDAY NIGHT OR THURSDAY...

SUMMARY OF 500 AM AST...0900 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...30.2N 37.0W
ABOUT 785 MI...1265 KM SW OF THE AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...65 MPH...100 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...SE OR 125 DEGREES AT 6 MPH...9 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...996 MB...29.42 INCHES


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Out 2017 às 10:55)

O GFS mete o Ophelia numa rasante à ilha de Santa Maria dentro de 90h


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (11 Out 2017 às 11:55)

Essa pressão atmosférica corresponde a um furacão de categoria 2... 2 quase no 3. Mas deve ser um devaneio do GFS.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 12:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 13:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 13:48)




----------



## lserpa (11 Out 2017 às 13:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Já aparente ser um furacão Cat1! olho bem definido!


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2017 às 14:12)

A previsão está a ficar uma mistela de ECM e GFS. O ciclone passa a sul dos Açores mas faz uma curva apertada evitando passar ao largo do continente. No aviso das 9h UTC é dito que a curva poderá ser ainda mais apertada:



> It should be noted, though, that the 120 h point is to the south of the consensus and large-scale models, and additional northward adjustments may be required later.



Está novamente previsto que o Ophelia chegue amanhã a 75 nós, ainda muito longe das ilhas. 70 nós (cat. 1 fraco a moderado) é a intensidade prevista aquando da passagem a sul/sudoeste do G. Oriental.


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2017 às 14:25)

Continua a haver mais concordância no trajeto do que na intensidade.






Pelo HWRF todo o flanco sul do olho estará exposto aquando da passagem pelo GO.






Com o passar dos dias fica vez mais provável e emissão de, pelo menos, um aviso laranja para precipitação no G. Oriental (provavelmente vermelho se a Ophelia passar muito perto). A frente em si não é muito intensa mas haverá instabilidade extra.

O próximo aviso será publicado por volta das 15h UTC.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Out 2017 às 14:29)

Ophelia se torna furacão de categoria 1.

AL, 17, 2017101112,  , BEST,  0, 300N,  367W,  65,  987, HU


----------



## lserpa (11 Out 2017 às 14:33)

Oriental e central eventualmente também terão direito a laranja!







Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Out 2017 às 14:33)

Ophellia


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 14:37)




----------



## Orion (11 Out 2017 às 14:53)

Como a Ophelia deve chegar a furacão, é mais um recorde que será igualado  10 furacões consecutivos.



> According to Phil Klotzbach, a hurricane scientist at Colorado State University, nine consecutive named storms have not reached hurricane status since 1893. The record is 10 such storms, which happened in 1878, 1886, and 1893. However, it is unlikely that those years really recorded 10 hurricanes in a row, given that most observations were made on land or by ships.



Como curiosidade, em 1893 houve um furacão (cat. 1 moderado) em Nova Iorque.








> At this point, it began to recurve to the north, bringing it in-line with coastal New Jersey and New York. Two days later, after land interaction with parts of New Jersey resulted in some weakening, the storm made landfall on western Long Island with peak winds around 85 mph (140 km/h).
> 
> The hurricane impacted much of the coastal and interior portions of the Northeast with tropical-storm force winds, and much of the New York City with hurricane-force winds. From a surge perspective, the storm brought a 30-foot (9.1 m) storm surge that completely flooded southern Brooklyn and Queens, NY, along with many other low-lying regions.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 14:54)

*Tropical Storm OPHELIA
As of 12:00 UTC Oct 11, 2017:*

Location: 30.0°N 36.7°W
Maximum Winds: 55 kt Gusts: N/A
Minimum Central Pressure: 992 mb
Environmental Pressure: 1017 mb
Radius of Circulation: 240 NM
Radius of Maximum Wind: 15 NM
Eye Diameter: N/A

50 kt Wind Radii by Quadrant:

0 NM 0 NM
30 NM 30 NM


----------



## criz0r (11 Out 2017 às 15:32)

Está-se a compor a menina Ophelia.
















http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/products/tc_realtime/storm.asp?storm_identifier=AL172017


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2017 às 15:35)

Pergunta:


Resposta:

Não porque estão a usar a carta da probabilidade da ocorrência de ventos equivalentes a TT (+-62km/h), que são mais ou menos metade dos ventos com força de furacão (+-120km/h).

As expectativas têm que ser ajustadas à realidade:






---

Usando o olhómetro o sistema tem o quê? 300/400 kms de largura? Já houve mais pequenos.






Muito fixe


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 15:40)




----------



## Orion (11 Out 2017 às 15:42)

Aviso 10. Intensidade atual  60 nós (a 4 nós - 7.4 km/h - de cat. 1):



> If I only had conventional satellite imagery, I would definitely estimate that Ophelia was a hurricane. The cyclone has a ragged eye surrounded by deep convection and cyclonically curved bands. Furthermore, Dvorak intensity estimates, both subjective and objective, from all agencies are T4.0 plus.





> However, several ASCAT passes during the past day or so indicate that the winds have been lower than the winds one could assign the cyclone by using Dvorak.
> 
> Once again this morning, a pair of ASCAT passes showed winds of less than 45 kt, but I am assuming that the ASCAT can not resolve the sharp wind gradient typically associated with an eyewall, and earlier SSMIS data indicated that one is present. Since we do not have a hurricane hunter plane to give us exact measurements, we need to compromise between the very valuable satellite-based estimates, and the initial intensity is set at 60 kt in this advisory.



Tudo na mesma. Intensidade máxima prevista está nos 70 nós, atingidos amanhã. Depois manterá a mesma.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 15:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 16:51)




----------



## Orion (11 Out 2017 às 17:35)

Previsão a >3 dias por isso os pormenores podem mudar um pouco...

Apesar de as condições não serem as melhores, a aproximação do ciclone, por agora, aumentará a probabilidade da ocorrência de trovadas de intensidade fraca a moderada nos Grs. Central e Oriental.

A frente em si é moderada e, em geral, tem uma HR muito inconsistente. Contudo, e devido à interação com o ciclone, a atmosfera poderá por vezes estar completamente saturada com a AP a rondar os 55 mms (G. Oriental) e com um ponto de orvalho nos 21-24º. Como consequência, a chuva poderá ser persistentemente moderada a forte, sendo principalmente estratiforme. Enchentes relâmpago podem ocorrer, especialmente nas redondezas das elevações de S. Miguel.

A severidade do fenómeno dependerá, obviamente, da distância a que o ciclone passa ao largo de Sta. Maria. Mas há uma elevada probabilidade de ocorrer chuva muito intensa.

No domingo o ciclone já se deslocará a uma velocidade significativa. No G. Oriental provavelmente o evento todo demorará entre 12-14 horas, durando a fase mais crítica - a da passagem do ciclone em si - umas 6-8 horas (estimativa usando o GFS).

---











Na Madeira poderia haver chuva orográfica suficiente para causar situação complicadas. A acompanhar.


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2017 às 17:41)

Não deve ser tão severo no G. Ocidental mas nos outros modelos a previsão pode mudar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 18:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 18:26)




----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Out 2017 às 19:18)

Novo Comunicado do IPMA. Parece que em princípio tanto Grupo Central como Ocidental tem pouca probabilidade de serem afectados pela Tempestade ... Mesmo o Grupo Oriental tem mais probabilidade neste momento de não ser afectado que o contrário. 


Informação especial​

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2017-10-09 16:28:00* e *2017-10-15 16:28:00*
_Assunto:_ CICLONE TROPICAL OPHELIA

O I.P.M.A. informa que às 15h (hora dos Açores), o centro da tempestade tropical Ophelia, localizava-se a 1245 km a SW dos Açores, verificando-se um aumento da intensidade do vento nas últimas horas: vento médio de 110 km/h e rajadas da ordem dos 140 km/h. O ciclone Ophelia está a deslocar-se para E a 06 km/h e espera-se que continue a intensificar-se nas próximas horas atingindo a categoria de furacão nas próximas 8 horas. O ciclone deverá manter-se quase estacionário nas próximas horas, no entanto prevê-se que a partir de amanhã (5ª feira) comece a deslocar-se para NE aproximando-se assim do arquipélago. 

Pela avaliação dos resultados dos diferentes modelos meteorológicos, existe uma probabilidade, muito baixa, inferior a 5 % de as ilhas dos Grupos Central e Ocidental (Faial, Pico, S. Jorge, Graciosa, Terceira, Flores e Corvo) sofrerem influência deste ciclone. Relativamente às ilhas do Grupo Oriental a probabilidade do ciclone influenciar o estado do tempo, a partir da manhã de Sábado (14 de Outubro), em S. Miguel varia entre 10 a 20 % e em Santa Maria varia de 30 a 40 %. 


Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação meteorológica através da página do IPMA (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt). 

Data de edição: 2017-10-11 17:55:32​


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2017 às 19:33)

A incerteza ainda é grande. No _ensemble_ para a estação de Sta. Maria do IPMA a saída operacional (linha preta) até é bastante simpática. O ensemble 8 (linha rosa é pior).











Paralelamente, também o WRF vai mostrando dilúvios locais.






Os acumulados significativos seriam, tal como GEM sugere, generalizados.











E ainda faltam os acumulados para o G. Oriental no domingo. Não vai ser giro


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2017 às 19:52)

ECM, 12z. O ciclone passa a distância _segura_.






No satélite aparecerá/ia uma grande cabeleira como esta...






...mas é irrelevante. Boa parte dela seria nebulosidade média-alta sem precipitação. A convecção profunda estaria localizada no flanco norte do olho que passará (?) no mar.






Os efeitos, diretos, do ciclone seriam mínimos nas ilhas tendo em conta a pequena dimensão dos ventos mais severos.

Quanto à chuva...






... corresponde oficialmente ao aviso laranja mas o bom senso obrigaria à emissão de aviso vermelho não só para acautelar pequenos desvios na trajetória do ciclone (especialmente em relação a Sta. Maria) como para cobrir os superiores acumulados nas elevações de S. Miguel.

É desta que o AROME mostra 300 milímetros em 3 horas


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2017 às 20:04)

Orion disse:


> Os efeitos, diretos, do ciclone seriam mínimos nas ilhas tendo em conta a pequena dimensão dos ventos mais severos.



Pelo ECM as rajadas máximas atingirão os 100 km/h em Sta. Maria (o Arome deve acrescentar mais alguns) e a ondulação os 4/5 metros. Isto depende do modelo porque depende da posição da tempestade. Este modelo dá sugere 6 metros em Sta. Maria, mais coisa menos coisa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 20:13)

*Hurricane OPHELIA
As of 18:00 UTC Oct 11, 2017:*

Location: 30.0°N 36.2°W
Maximum Winds: 65 kt Gusts: 80 kt
Minimum Central Pressure: 990 mb
Environmental Pressure: 1017 mb
Radius of Circulation: 300 NM
Radius of Maximum Wind: 20 NM
Eye Diameter: N/A


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 20:17)




----------



## AMFC (11 Out 2017 às 21:40)

Ophelia oficialmente já é furacão


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2017 às 21:42)

> Intensity estimates for Ophelia still range wildly. Dvorak estimates, both subjective and objective, continue to support a much higher intensity than other satellite-derived maximum wind estimates.





> In an attempt to blend all available data, the initial intensity has been increased to 65 kt, making Ophelia a hurricane. However, it should be stressed that the uncertainty of the initial intensity is higher than normal.





> The hurricane is embedded within weak steering flow, and only a slow northeastward drift is expected for the next 24 h. After that time, an approaching deep-layer trough should force Ophelia to accelerate toward the northeast. All of the deterministic models are in fairly good agreement on the speed and track of Ophelia, however the various model ensembles suggest that the uncertainty is much higher, especially regarding the forward speed of Ophelia beyond 48 h.





> Since it isn't clear exactly how strong Ophelia is, the intensity forecast is low confidence. All of the intensity guidance indicates that strengthening is likely for the next 24 to 36 hours, however the near stationary motion of the hurricane could induce some upwelling and limit the extent to which the hurricane may strengthen.



Intensidade máxima novamente aumentada para 75 nós. Continua a ser prevista uma passagem pelos Açores com uma intensidade a rondar os 65-70 nós (120-130 km/h; cat. 1 fraco a moderado).


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2017 às 22:06)

O _je_ tem <2% de probabilidade de experienciar ventos com força de furacão (>119kph) e <26% de probabilidade de experienciar ventos com força de TT (>63 kph).







Sim, é um mau evento para meteomalucos e repórteres de TV 

A CMTV vai encomendar uma ventoinha gigante para que os jornalistas apareçam na TV a dizer que o evento está a ser apocalítico


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 22:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 23:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2017 às 23:18)




----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2017 às 23:50)

GFS 18z


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2017 às 00:20)

Aquando do aviso do NHC só haviam ventos com força de furacão no flanco sul do olho. E mesmo esses só tinham 20 milhas náuticas (+-37 kms) de extensão.

Globalmente o campo de ventos é maior no flanco este do olho, sendo isto responsável pela maior nebulosidade. Mas em termos gerais a Ophelia está a ficar bastante compacta.






Os ventos de 50 nós (92 kph) tinham um diâmetro a rondar as 60 milhas náuticas (111 kms).

Arrisco escrever que, como já aconteceu em muitas outras ocasiões, a Ophelia no seu atual estado, com alguma pontaria, poderia passar pelo meio de um dos canais que separam os grupos com consequências relativamente mínimas para as ilhas (mais exequível entre os grupos ocidental e central). A ondulação poderia ser um bocado má mas globalmente não seria muito diferente de um mau dia de inverno.

Já um impacto direto seria muito mau. Novamente, a persistência do recorde da Tanya deve-se a poucas estações e muita sorte.


----------



## JCARL (12 Out 2017 às 01:15)

Temos de pedir à Ophelinha para passar um bocadinho mais a sul dos Açores.


----------



## fablept (12 Out 2017 às 01:41)

A observação mais próxima (+-130km) que neste momento se consegue do furacão..
1005mb com 26.2' de temp.

http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=62940

Só mesmo bóias à deriva, pois os navios estão todos fugindo..


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Out 2017 às 01:45)

Mais um comunicado do IPMA ... Grupo Ocidental considerado fora do alcance da Ophelia ... Grupo Central a ganhar um bocadinho mais de probabilidade mas ainda muito diminuta e Grupo Oriental ai sim com mais motivos para acompanhamento deste furacão ...


Informação especial

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2017-10-09 16:28:00* e *2017-10-15 16:28:00
*
_Assunto:_ CICLONE TROPICAL OPHELIA

O I.P.M.A. informa que às 21h (hora dos Açores), o ciclone tropical Ophelia tinha subido de categoria na escala de Saffir-Simpson sendo agora classificado como furacão de categoria 1. Às 21h centro do furacão Ophelia, localizava-se a 1220 km a SW dos Açores, verificando-se um aumento da intensidade do vento nas últimas horas: vento médio estimado de 120 km/h e rajadas da ordem dos 150 km/h. O ciclone Ophelia está a deslocar-se para E a 06 km/h podendo ainda intensificar-se um pouco mais nas próximas horas. Prevê-se que a partir de amanhã (5ª feira), se desloque para nordeste e que às 18 h se encontre a aproximadamente 1100 km a SW do arquipélago.

Para Sábado, pela avaliação dos resultados dos diferentes modelos meteorológicos, não se prevê que as ilhas do Grupo Ocidental (Flores e Corvo) sofram influência deste ciclone tropical. Para as ilhas do Grupo Central (Faial, Pico, S. Jorge, Graciosa e Terceira), existe uma baixa probabilidade, entre 5 e 10 %, de as ilhas sofrerem influência deste ciclone. Relativamente às ilhas do Grupo Oriental a probabilidade do ciclone influenciar o estado do tempo, a partir de Sábado (14 de Outubro), em S. Miguel varia entre 20 a 30 % e em Santa Maria varia de 40 a 50 %.


Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação meteorológica através da página do IPMA (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).


Data de edição: 2017-10-11 22:59:15​


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2017 às 01:58)

Para futura recordação...






O olho e o campo de ventos mais severos não seriam muitos extensos. Ventos a rondar os 100 nós  cat. 3 moderado.






E não, a marinha dos EUA continua a não acreditar no modelo. A previsão é igual à do NHC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 08:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 10:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 12:35)




----------



## lserpa (12 Out 2017 às 12:40)

que tamanha vorticidade que irá cruzar os Açores! Está uma previsão muito exótica mesmo!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Out 2017 às 12:44)

Novo Comunicado do IPMA. Atenção Santa Maria ... é a primeira vez desde o início dos comunicados que se prevê uma probabilidade do Ophelia atingir esta ilha  maior do que 50% ... São Miguel também tem motivos para estar atento ... 

Informação especial

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2017-10-09 16:28:00* e *2017-10-15 16:28:00
*
_Assunto:_ CICLONE TROPICAL OPHELIA


O I.P.M.A. informa que, às 09h (hora dos Açores), o centro do furacão Ophelia (categoria 1 na escala de Saffir-Simpson) se localizava a 1165 km a SW dos Açores, verificando-se um aumento da intensidade do vento nas últimas 12 horas: vento médio estimado de 140 km/h e rajadas da ordem dos 170 km/h. O ciclone Ophelia está já a deslocar-se para NE a 06 km/h podendo ainda intensificar-se um pouco mais nas próximas horas. Prevê-se que nas próximas 48 horas mantenha esta direção de trajetória, começando a aproximar-se do arquipélago dos Açores, sendo esperado que às 18h (hora dos Açores) de hoje se encontre localizado a 1140 km a SW da região. 

Para Sábado, pela avaliação dos resultados dos diferentes modelos meteorológicos, não se prevê que as ilhas do Grupo Ocidental (Flores e Corvo) sofram influência deste ciclone tropical. Para as ilhas do Grupo Central (Faial, Pico, S. Jorge, Graciosa e Terceira), existe uma baixa probabilidade, entre 5 e 10 %, de as ilhas sofrerem influência deste ciclone. Relativamente às ilhas do Grupo Oriental a probabilidade do ciclone influenciar o estado do tempo (com vento médio igual ou superior a 65 km/h), a partir de Sábado (14 de Outubro), em S. Miguel varia entre 30 a 40 % e em Santa Maria varia de 50 a 60 %. 

Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação meteorológica através da página do IPMA (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).


Data de edição: 2017-10-12 10:11:06​


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2017 às 13:22)

Pelo aviso das 9h, e durante a madrugada de domingo, os ventos de 50 nós (93 km/h) poderão ser experienciados até 40 milhas náuticas de distância (74 kms) no flanco oeste do olho. Sta. Maria poderá ser afetada por alguns destes ventos. Os ventos de 75 nós, e rajadas de 90, deverão ocorrer no mar (se ocorrerem).

O _je _tem 3% de probabilidade se experienciar vento de furacão. 32% de probabilidade cumulativa de experienciar ventos de TT.

Atualmente, a convecção mais intensa continua a ocorrer no flanco sul do olho.

Ainda é cedo para se ter certezas no que concerne à precipitação. O ECM manteve para o GC e tirou no Oriental. O WRF tem uma pérola.







O GEM continua na mesma:


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 13:28)




----------



## Orion (12 Out 2017 às 13:52)

Orion disse:


> Atualmente, a convecção mais intensa continua a ocorrer no flanco sul do olho.



Imagens das 9:26h UTC. O amarelo e o vermelho representam a convecção mais intensa (que se localiza no flanco sudoeste). É possível ver o olho.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 13:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 14:05)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 14:15)




----------



## Orion (12 Out 2017 às 14:17)




----------



## AMFC (12 Out 2017 às 15:52)

A cada nova saída aumentam as possibilidades de um impacto directo no grupo Oriental.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (12 Out 2017 às 15:54)

Ophelia aproxima-se no limiar superior de categoria 1, e pelo menos pelo GFS há uma perspetiva de aumento dos ventos à medida que se aproxima dos Açores.
Ainda assim o seu raio de ação é relativamente pequeno e se o flanco sul/este é o mais potente, a sua trajetória liberta o Grupo Oriental de perigos maiores ao nível do vento.
A última atualização mostra, porém, vários trajetos possíveis do ciclone, não sendo possível descartar o seu impacte intenso em Santa Maria em termos de vento.
Quanto às outras ilhas, esperemos pela chuva, possivelmente acompanhada de trovoadas, associada à frente, mas também resultante da interação da frente com o ciclone tropical junto a São Miguel.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 16:06)

BULLETIN
Hurricane Ophelia Advisory Number 14
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL172017
1100 AM AST Thu Oct 12 2017

...OPHELIA MEANDERING SOUTHWEST OF THE AZORES...
...EXPECTED TO BEGIN MOVING NORTHEASTWARD LATER TODAY...

SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...30.5N 35.6W
ABOUT 715 MI...1145 KM SW OF THE AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...90 MPH...150 KM/H PRESENT MOVEMENT...NNE OR 20 DEGREES AT 2 MPH...4 KM/H MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...978 MB...28.88 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 16:08)




----------



## hfernandes (12 Out 2017 às 16:12)

Esta saída com a estimativa que a menina Ophelia chega às 'portas' da Irlanda como furacão... Não é inédito, mas também não é usual.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2017 às 16:54)

Ophelia:


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2017 às 17:13)

Não é todos os dias que se vê um tefigrama destes por estas bandas... 55 nós entre os 1500 metros e os 6000 metros (aproximadamente). Com o _jet_ pós frontal, o valor duplica.






A variação dos ventos é extrema. Vento de norte aos 1000 metros, de noroeste aos 3000 metros, de oeste aos 6000 metros e de sudoeste aos 9000 metros.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 17:44)




----------



## fablept (12 Out 2017 às 18:23)

> O I.P.M.A. informa que, às 09h (hora dos Açores), o centro do furacão Ophelia (categoria 1 na escala de Saffir-Simpson) se localizava a 1165 km a SW dos Açores, verificando-se um aumento da intensidade do vento nas últimas 12 horas: vento médio estimado de 140 km/h e rajadas da ordem dos 170 km/h. O ciclone Ophelia está já a deslocar-se para NE a 06 km/h podendo ainda intensificar-se um pouco mais nas próximas horas. Prevê-se que nas próximas 48 horas mantenha esta direção de trajetória, começando a aproximar-se do arquipélago dos Açores, sendo esperado que às 18h (hora dos Açores) de hoje se encontre localizado a 1140 km a SW da região.
> 
> Para Sábado, pela avaliação dos resultados dos diferentes modelos meteorológicos, não se prevê que as ilhas do Grupo Ocidental (Flores e Corvo) sofram influência deste ciclone tropical. Para as ilhas do Grupo Central (Faial, Pico, S. Jorge, Graciosa e Terceira), existe uma baixa probabilidade, entre 5 e 10 %, de as ilhas sofrerem influência deste ciclone. Relativamente às ilhas do Grupo Oriental a probabilidade do ciclone influenciar o estado do tempo (com vento médio igual ou superior a 65 km/h), a partir de Sábado (14 de Outubro), em S. Miguel varia entre 30 a 40 % e em Santa Maria varia de 50 a 60 %.
> 
> Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação meteorológica através da página do IPMA (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).



Fonte: IPMA


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 18:32)




----------



## Orion (12 Out 2017 às 19:17)

Será preciso uma reviravolta bizarra para que a tempestade atinja diretamente as ilhas. Relembrando o aviso das 15h UTC...



> The initial intensity of 80 kt is based on a blend of the latest subjective and objective Dvorak estimates, which range from 77 to 95 kt.



... cá está a imagem microondas das 14:12h UTC (pouco antes de ser considerado cat. 1 intenso):






Convecção mais intensa concentrada a sul do olho. Existem bolsas de instabilidade dispersas pelo furacão. 

O olho fica mais mais claro nesta imagem, em que a laranja é enfatizada a nebulosidade baixa com mais capacidade para gerar chuva:


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Out 2017 às 19:53)

Nova atualização por parte do IPMA do comunicado ...

Mantida a probabilidade baixa para o Grupo Central de ser atingida pela Ophelia e subida a probabilidade nas duas ilhas do Grupo Oriental ... Santa Maria chega mesmo a uma probabilidade máxima de 70% de vir a sentir efeitos da tempestade ...


Informação especial

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2017-10-09 16:28:00* e *2017-10-15 16:28:00*

_Assunto:_ CICLONE TROPICAL OPHELIA

O I.P.M.A. informa que, às 15h (hora dos Açores), o centro do furacão Ophelia (categoria 1 na escala de Saffir-Simpson) se localizava a 1145 km a SW dos Açores, verificando-se um aumento da intensidade do vento nas últimas 12 horas: vento médio estimado de 150 km/h e rajadas da ordem dos 185 km/h. O ciclone Ophelia está já a deslocar-se para N/NE a 04 km/h. Prevê-se que nas próximas 48 horas mantenha esta direção de trajetória, continuando a aproximar-se do arquipélago dos Açores, sendo esperado que sexta-feira às 00h (hora dos Açores) de hoje se encontre localizado a 1103 km a SW de Santa Maria.

Para Sábado, pela avaliação dos resultados dos diferentes modelos meteorológicos, não se prevê que as ilhas do Grupo Ocidental (Flores e Corvo) sofram influência deste ciclone tropical. Para as ilhas do Grupo Central (Faial, Pico, S. Jorge, Graciosa e Terceira), existe uma baixa probabilidade, entre 5 e 10 %, de as ilhas sofrerem influência deste ciclone. Relativamente às ilhas do Grupo Oriental a probabilidade do ciclone influenciar o estado do tempo (com vento médio igual ou superior a 65 km/h), a partir de Sábado (14 de Outubro), em S. Miguel varia entre 40 a 50 % e em Santa Maria varia de 60 a 70 %.

Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação meteorológica através da página do IPMA (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).

Data de edição: 2017-10-12 17:53:54​


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2017 às 19:57)

Hurricane OPHELIA
As of 18:00 UTC Oct 12, 2017:

Location: 30.5°N 35.7°W
Maximum Winds: 85 kt Gusts: N/A
Minimum Central Pressure: 979 mb
Environmental Pressure: 1014 mb
Radius of Circulation: 290 NM
Radius of Maximum Wind: 20 NM
Eye Diameter: N/A

64 kt Wind Radii by Quadrant:

15 NM 15 NM
20 NM 20 NM


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2017 às 21:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Hurricane OPHELIA
> As of 18:00 UTC Oct 12, 2017:
> 
> Location: 30.5°N 35.7°W
> ...



É o que dá não ser um furacão relevante para os EUA. Não há avisos intermédios.



> SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
> ----------------------------------------------
> LOCATION...30.4N 35.5W
> ABOUT 715 MI...1150 KM SW OF THE AZORES
> ...



C2 fraco (a moderado).


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (12 Out 2017 às 21:45)

Já era previsível o aumento da sua intensidade.
Vai continuar a ocorrer esse aumento e a única possibilidade de Santa Maria não se expor a todos os seus perigos é precisamente estar a NW do núcleo, e nunca estar no flanco Sul ou Leste..


----------



## ruka (12 Out 2017 às 21:48)

IPMA já emitiu os avisos


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2017 às 21:49)

> HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND
> ----------------------
> RAINFALL: Ophelia is expected to produce total rain accumulations of 2 to 4 inches over Santa Maria Island of the Azores Saturday and Saturday night. During the same time, a cold front and moisture associated with Ophelia is expected to produce total rain accumulations of 1 to 3 inches over the other islands of the Azores.
> This rainfall could produce flooding, especially over Santa Maria Island.



O facto de boa parte da ilha ser plana traz algumas vantagens ocasionais 



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Já era previsível o aumento da sua intensidade.
> Vai continuar a ocorrer esse aumento



Não chega a tanto.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (12 Out 2017 às 21:52)

Esperemos que a trajetória não se volte mais para norte, porque com uma trajetória ligeiramente mais a norte e com mais intensidade (a transição para ciclone extratropical, a ocorrer, será intensa, aquando da passagem), o cenário muda radicalmente. Passa de quase inofensivo a invasivo.
Claro que este fenómeno é muito localizado e as ilhas são pequenas para tanto mar, mas nao deixa de ser um risco. E com a transição para extratropical o raio de ação da tempestade poderá aumentar, embora não muito.
A somar a isto temos uma interação imprevisível com a frente que chega de Oeste, pois a força do furacão, que encontrará sinergias com a frente, é ela própria incapaz de ser prevista na totalidade.


----------



## hfernandes (12 Out 2017 às 22:35)

A menina Ophelia não afectará directamente a Ilha da Madeira, mas puxará muito ar tropical para as nossas bandas. Muita precipitação com CAPE perto dos 2500 e LI perto dos -10...


----------



## lserpa (12 Out 2017 às 22:38)

Ophelia está estacionária neste momento, o que poderá alterar o timing da interação com a frente fria. Não sei até que ponto poderá alterar a rota, vai depender agora de quanto tempo estará estacionário.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2017 às 23:16)

Intrigante de facto. O ECM está sempre a baixar o CAPE _aqui_. Na Madeira não há diferenças tão abismais.


----------



## Agreste (12 Out 2017 às 23:18)

olho do ciclone um pouco desproporcionado em relação ao seu pequeno tamanho... a ver se isto não vai dar barraca e o Ophelia não dá um salto qualquer...


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2017 às 23:25)

Ophelia enquanto cat. 2...






Mais tarde...






Certezas só com a Panasonic.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2017 às 23:45)

Agreste disse:


> olho do ciclone um pouco desproporcionado em relação ao seu pequeno tamanho... a ver se isto não vai dar barraca e o Ophelia não dá um salto qualquer...



Há precedentes em termos de centros desproporcionais.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2017 às 23:51)

20:45 UTC. Convecção intensa apenas a sudeste.


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2017 às 02:07)

Fui confirmar...

O olho da Ophelia às 18h de ontem tinha a mesma dimensão - 20 milhas naúticas (37 kms) - que o Alex no dia antes de chegar aos Açores.

O Alex fez _landfall_ às 13:15h locais do dia 15. O aviso das 09h UTC desse dia indicava, em termos de dimensão, um campo de ventos muito semelhante ao que está previsto para a Ophelia:



> ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE 986 MB
> MAX SUSTAINED WINDS 65 KT WITH GUSTS TO 80 KT.
> *64 KT....... 20NE 20SE 0SW 0NW.
> 50 KT....... 50NE 50SE 30SW 40NW.*
> ...



É possível que a Ophelia seja mais intensa aquando da passagem pelos Açores (75 _vs_ 65 nós do Alex) mas há algumas semelhanças entre os sistemas. Até uso imagens da mesma fonte 






Aparentemente o Ophelia foi atualizado para 90 nós (cat. 2 moderado). A confirmar.


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Out 2017 às 03:20)

Informação especial

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2017-10-09 16:28:00* e *2017-10-15 16:28:00
*
_Assunto:_ CICLONE TROPICAL OPHELIA​O I.P.M.A. informa que às 21H (hora dos Açores), o centro do ciclone Ophelia (categoria 2 na escala de Saffir-Simpson), localizava-se a 1150 km a SW dos Açores. O ciclone está praticamente estacionário contudo, nas próximas horas deverá voltar a deslocar-se para E/NE em direção ao arquipélago. De acordo com a previsão, existe uma probabilidade do ciclone condicionar o estado do tempo no grupo Oriental (com vento médio igual ou superior a 65 km/h) a partir das 12h (hora dos Açores) de sábado, 14 de outubro que em Santa Maria varia entre 50 a 70 % e em São Miguel entre 30 a 40 % . Nestas condições, prevê-se que a partir das 12h de sábado ocorra um agravamento do estado do tempo, com precipitação por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada, vento com rajadas que em S. Miguel podem chegar aos 100km/h e em S. Maria poderão ultrapassar os 100km/h, e ondas que podem atingir os 6 metros de altura significativa. 

Quanto às ilhas dos grupos Ocidental, a partir desta madrugada, e devido a uma superfície fontal fria com atividade moderada a forte, prevê-se precipitação por vezes forte, podendo ser acompanhada de trovoada. Esta situação estender-se-à às ilhas do grupo Central no sábado. 

Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação meteorológica através da página do IPMA (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).

Data de edição: 2017-10-13 01:28:10​


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2017 às 03:59)

Um compósito do aviso 16... o vento aumentou e o olho diminuiu.



> MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...105 MPH...165 KM/H
> PRESENT MOVEMENT...ENE OR 60 DEGREES AT 7 MPH...11 KM/H
> MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...970 MB...28.65 INCHES





> EYE DIAMETER 15 NM



---



> Remarkably, the hurricane has continued to strengthen this evening. Satellite images indicate that cloud tops in the eyewall have cooled in the past several hours, with a warm eye remaining. Dvorak estimates from TAFB, SAB and CIMSS range between 90 to 95 kt, so the initial intensity is raised to 90 kt.
> 
> It seems that the marginal SSTs that Ophelia has been moving over have been offset by the cold upper-level temperatures and low shear environment. SSTs only slightly cool in the next 24 hours with similar shear conditions, so a minor decrease in strength is in the forecast.





> While the NHC track keeps the center of Ophelia south and east of the Azores, tropical-storm-force winds are possible throughout the Azores by Saturday night due to an approaching front. In addition, the wind field of Ophelia will likely expand as the cyclone begins extratropical transition, and any deviation to the left of the forecast track could bring stronger winds to the islands.





> FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS
> 
> INIT 13/0300Z 30.7N 34.7W 90 KT 105 MPH
> 12H 13/1200Z 31.2N 33.5W 90 KT 105 MPH
> ...



No aviso tenho 15% de probabilidade de experienciar ventos superiores a 34 nós.

Estou curioso para ver a configuração do ciclone... um potente C1 num ambiente de elevado cisalhamento. Vai ser giro


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2017 às 04:04)

Ophelia segue se intensificando e com bases nos números dvorak está próximo da categoria 3.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2017 às 10:51)




----------



## rokleon (13 Out 2017 às 10:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2017 às 11:19)




----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2017 às 11:25)

Que grande chapada para Portugal, o furacão vai fazer landfall onde chove a toda a hora...


----------



## dahon (13 Out 2017 às 11:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Que grande chapada para Portugal, o furacão vai fazer landfall onde chove a toda a hora...


É exatamente pelo facto de lá chover a toda hora que o caminho de menor resistência é para lá. E como sabemos, normalmente os furacões seguem o caminho de menor resistência. Acho que não é grande a admiração deste trajeto. Tendo em conta o padrão que persiste em Portugal estranho seria se tivéssemos landfall cá.


----------



## Intruso (13 Out 2017 às 12:01)

Só uma pergunta é certo que vá ser assim?
Quais as condições para que a rota do furacão se desviasse mais para sul e trazer com ele a tão esperada chuva?


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Out 2017 às 12:02)

Mais uma actualização do IPMA ... São Miguel a perder probabilidade de ser afectado directamente por esta tempestade ... Esperemos que tudo passe ao lado e não haja problemas de maior para nenhuma ilha ... Precisamos de chuva mas tudo com conta, peso e medida ...

Informação especial

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2017-10-09 16:28:00* e *2017-10-15 16:28:00
*
_Assunto:_ CICLONE TROPICAL OPHELIA


O I.P.M.A. informa que às 09H (hora dos Açores), o centro do ciclone Ophelia (categoria 2 na escala de Saffir-Simpson), localizava-se a 995 km a SW dos Açores. O ciclone está a deslocar-se para E/NE a 13 km/h em direção ao arquipélago. De acordo com a previsão, existe uma probabilidade do ciclone condicionar o estado do tempo no grupo Oriental (com vento médio igual ou superior a 65 km/h) a partir das 12h (hora dos Açores) de sábado, 14 de outubro que em Santa Maria varia entre 50 a 70 % e em São Miguel entre 20 a 30 % . Nestas condições, prevê-se que a partir das 12h de sábado ocorra um agravamento do estado do tempo, com precipitação forte e acompanhada de trovoada, vento com rajadas que em S. Miguel podem chegar aos 100km/h e em S. Maria poderão ultrapassar os 100km/h, e ondas que podem atingir os 6 metros de altura significativa.

Os grupos Ocidental e Central, e devido a uma superfície fontal fria com atividade moderada a forte, prevê-se precipitação por vezes forte, podendo ser acompanhada de trovoada.

Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação meteorológica através da página do IPMA (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).


Data de edição: 2017-10-13 10:06:09​


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2017 às 12:16)

Wessel1985 disse:


> uma superfície fontal fria com atividade moderada a forte, prevê-se precipitação por vezes forte, podendo ser acompanhada de trovoada.



Off-Topic: @Wessel1985 creio que irão ter mais problemas com a acção da superfície frontal fria do que propriamente com o Ophelia... O embate entre massas de ar distintas irá provocar autênticos dilúvios nas ilhas, acrescido da orografia das mesmas.
Espero sinceramente que não haja consequências graves...


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2017 às 12:24)




----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2017 às 12:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Já está a levar porrada do jet! Veremos por quanto tempo a convecção se aguenta 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2017 às 12:32)

*NOAA
Hurricane OPHELIA
As of 06:00 UTC Oct 13, 2017:*

Location: 30.9°N 34.4°W
Maximum Winds: 90 kt Gusts: 110 kt
Minimum Central Pressure: 970 mb
Environmental Pressure: 1011 mb
Radius of Circulation: 150 NM
Radius of Maximum Wind: 20 NM


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Out 2017 às 13:05)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: @Wessel1985 creio que irão ter mais problemas com a acção da superfície frontal fria do que propriamente com o Ophelia... O embate entre massas de ar distintas irá provocar autênticos dilúvios nas ilhas, acrescido da orografia das mesmas.
> Espero sinceramente que não haja consequências graves...



Exactamente ... O problema é a interacção entre estes dois sistemas e conhecendo o passado no que aos Açores diz respeito o maior cuidado que as ilhas terão de ter é com as chuvas e com as inundações relâmpago ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2017 às 13:23)




----------



## efcm (13 Out 2017 às 13:25)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Exactamente ... O problema é a interacção entre estes dois sistemas e conhecendo o passado no que aos Açores diz respeito o maior cuidado que as ilhas terão de ter é com as chuvas e com as inundações relâmpago ...


Quanto mais a sul de sta Maria ele passar maior a probabilidade de cair mais chuva no território continental certo ?


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2017 às 13:36)

efcm disse:


> Quanto mais a sul de sta Maria ele passar maior a probabilidade de cair mais chuva no território continental certo ?



Em teoria, quanto mais a sudeste, melhor para o continente. Mas a precipitação em Portugal Continental irá depende de muitos factores para além da trajectória do Ophelia.


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2017 às 13:38)

No aviso das 9h UTC o olho encolheu para 10 milhas náuticas (18.5 kms). Está a ficar coberto de nuvens.

Os ventos com força de furacão deverão ficar no mar. Não se localizarão a mais de 55 kms do olho.



> FORECAST VALID *14/0600Z* 33.1N 29.7W
> MAX WIND 85 KT...GUSTS 105 KT.
> *64 KT*... 20NE 30SE *25SW* *15NW*.
> 50 KT... 40NE 50SE 40SW 30NW.
> ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2017 às 14:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2017 às 14:21)

*As of 12:00 UTC Oct 13, 2017:*

Location: 31.4°N 33.3°W
Maximum Winds: 90 kt Gusts: 110 kt
Minimum Central Pressure: 968 mb
Environmental Pressure: 1011 mb
Radius of Circulation: 150 NM
Radius of Maximum Wind: 20 NM
Eye Diameter: N/A


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2017 às 15:27)

GFS 00z de hoje.

(a imagem do canto inferior esquerdo diz respeito ao período entre as 00z do dia 15 e as 00z do dia 16)






A quantidade de precipitação continua a ser uma incerteza no G. Oriental. Dependerá da posição do ciclone.

Quanto ao G. Ocidental, algumas estações das Flores estão a registar chuva razoável.

Os _cumulus_ que existem são de fraca intensidade e mesmos os mais desenvolvidos não dão para gerar raios.


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2017 às 15:43)

Aviso 18...



> SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
> PRESENT MOVEMENT...ENE OR 60 DEGREES AT 12 MPH...19 KM/H
> MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...971 MB...28.68 INCHES





> Hurricane-force winds extend outward up to 25 miles (35 km) from the center and tropical-storm-force winds extend outward up to 90 miles (150 km).



85 nós de intensidade (baixou 5 do último aviso) e olho com as mesmas 10 milhas náuticas.


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2017 às 15:45)

Já está a ficar descabelado  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2017 às 16:03)

Os mapas com pouca definição podem dar uma ideia errada. O dinâmico é muito melhor (a laranja estão representados os ventos com força de furacão):






Mesmo que hajam desvios grosseiros como este...






... ainda há, felizmente, uma significativa margem de manobra devido à limitada extensão dos ventos mais intensos e ao tamanho do ciclone.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2017 às 16:11)




----------



## Orion (13 Out 2017 às 16:11)

Aviso 18...

+ 21h - 14 Oct, 12:00:






+ 33h - 15 Oct, 0:00:






Este poderá ser o ciclone tropical mais intenso dos últimos tempos a chegar perto dos Açores. Mas é cat. 2 por uma margem ridiculamente pequena.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2017 às 16:12)

*11:00 AM AST Fri Oct 13*
Location: 31.8°N 32.9°W
Moving: ENE at 12 mph
Min pressure: 971 mb
Max sustained: 100 mph


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2017 às 16:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2017 às 16:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2017 às 17:13)




----------



## Orion (13 Out 2017 às 17:34)

É endémico 






O apocalipse já está anunciado.



> Using the current forecast track from the National Hurricane Center, damages could reach $800 million in Ireland and $300 million in the U.K., as well as *tens of millions in France, Spain and Portugal*, according to Chuck Watson, a disaster modeler at Enki Research in Savannah, Georgia. Using European forecasts, those numbers could be cut in half.
> 
> “My subjective guesstimate is more like $600 million in Ireland and under $100 million for the U.K.,” Watson said. Debbie’s damages would’ve reached $338 million in today’s dollars.



O NHC prevê 70 nós mas isso não é de todo uma certeza. Há de tudo por aí.











A rajada mais elevada registada na Irlanda pertence à Debbie de '61  181 km/h.

O recorde do vento médio (10 mins) mais elevado vem de 1945  71 nós/131 km/h:


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2017 às 18:56)

Encontrei isto e achei interessante...

*Tracks of all cyclones that affected Europe since 1851 until 2012.*
*



*


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2017 às 18:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2017 às 19:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2017 às 19:41)




----------



## Orion (13 Out 2017 às 20:11)

Satélite DSCOVR, ontem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2017 às 20:32)




----------



## Orion (13 Out 2017 às 20:41)

http://observador.pt/2017/10/13/alerta-vermelho-nos-acores-o-problema-nao-e-o-ophelia-e-a-chuva/

Que confusão.

Este é um caso em que às vezes a explicação não é fácil de ser partilhada. Não vou abordar os 'problemas' do primeiro parágrafo mas abordo o segundo que diz, implicitamente, que o Ophelia veio de Cabo Verde. Está errado.

A Ophelia foi a consequência de uma de uma ULL (depressão em altitude) que se deslocou - de latitude superiores - para sudoeste dos Açores. Eventualmente formou uma depressão de superfície e o resto é história.






Quanto à tempestade de 1893, muito gostaria eu de saber mais informações. A mais severa jamais registada? Continuo cético.


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Out 2017 às 20:44)

Nova actualização do IPMA. Espera-se muita chuva um pouco por todo o arquipélago ... As probabilidades de influência do Ophelia no Grupo Oriental mantém-se iguais ... Atenção Santa Maria ...


Informação especial

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2017-10-09 16:28:00* e *2017-10-15 16:28:00
*
_Assunto:_ CICLONE TROPICAL OPHELIA
​O I.P.M.A. informa que às 15H (hora dos Açores), o centro do ciclone Ophelia (categoria 2 na escala de Saffir-Simpson), localizava-se a 892 km a SW da ilha Santa Maria. O ciclone está a deslocar-se para E/NE a 19 km/h em direção ao arquipélago, passando a S/SE do grupo Oriental. De acordo com a previsão, existe uma probabilidade do ciclone condicionar o estado do tempo no grupo Oriental (com vento médio igual ou superior a 65 km/h) a partir das 12h (hora dos Açores) de sábado, 14 de outubro. Para Santa Maria esta probabilidade varia entre 50 a 70 % e para São Miguel entre 20 a 30 %. Nestas condições, prevê-se que a partir das 12h de sábado ocorra um agravamento do estado do tempo, com precipitação forte (superior a 40 mm acumulados em 1 hora) e acompanhada de trovoada, vento com rajadas que em S. Miguel podem chegar aos 100 km/h e em S. Maria poderão ultrapassar os 100 km/h e ondas que podem atingir os 6 metros de altura significativa.

Para o grupo Central, prevê-se uma intensificação da superfície fontal fria que poderá provocar precipitação forte (superior a 40 mm acumulados em 1 hora), podendo ser acompanhada de trovoada.

Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação meteorológica através da página do IPMA (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).


Data de edição: 2017-10-13 18:21:24​


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2017 às 20:47)

Lololol, basicamente disse muito e ao fim ao cabo não disse nada! Para além disso o português deixa um pouco a desejar hahahaha. 
Para além de algumas coisas não serem bem como o artigo diz. Duvido muito que o IPMA tenha dito aquilo daquela forma  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Zulo (13 Out 2017 às 21:45)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/f...uto-nt&utm_source=notifica&utm_medium=browser


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2017 às 21:57)

O ECM corta na precipitação para o central. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2017 às 22:02)

SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...32.3N 31.8W
ABOUT 480 MI...770 KM SW OF THE AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...100 MPH...155 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...ENE OR 60 DEGREES AT 13 MPH...20 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...971 MB...28.68 INCHES


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2017 às 22:21)

Bonita imagem esta! 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2017 às 22:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2017 às 22:29)




----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2017 às 23:13)

apesar de ainda não ser aparente nesta imagem de satélite, abateu-se um forte aguaceiro aqui pela Horta.



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## ruka (13 Out 2017 às 23:46)

GFS 18z passa o furacão por cima da ilha de Santa Maria 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2017 às 01:02)

ruka disse:


> GFS 18z passa o furacão por cima da ilha de Santa Maria
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A resolução engana  






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Out 2017 às 01:11)

Mesmo assim não passa tao longe...
Se eventualmente passar como cat 2 a essa distância, os efeitos diluvianos possíveis sobre São Miguel podem ser interessantes... Com a frente a criar sinergias...ou ser um notável fracasso...
Fracassos temos tido muitos, no que diz respeito a previsões, por isso é esperar para ver... De qualquer maneira, quem nunca viu um furacão mudar a rota em algumas dezenas de km em algumas horas?
Pela imagem de satélite, o furacão nas ultimas horas parece ter um núcleo com sentido de deslocação algo variável... Não sei se é erro de perspetiva...
Já agora, qual a probabilidade de trombas ou funis, @Orion?
Já que vamos estar na presença de choque de massas de ar, com furacão e frente pressionada por ar fresco vindo de norte do Anticiclone?
Não seria uma "tempestade perfeita", como aconteceu com o furacão Sandy junto à costa leste dos EUA ha uns anos?


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 01:30)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Já agora, qual a probabilidade de trombas ou funis, @Orion?



Népia.



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Já que vamos estar na presença de choque de massas de ar, com furacão e frente pressionada por ar fresco vindo de norte do Anticiclone?
> 
> Não seria uma "tempestade perfeita", como aconteceu com o furacão Sandy junto à costa leste dos EUA ha uns anos?



A transição vai ocorrer longe dos Açores.



Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Em que dimensão está a ocorrer esse desvio para norte?
> Quais as consequências potenciais?



Nenhuma discernível porque a distância ainda é enorme e o ciclone é pequeno. A dimensão das nuvens não é o mais relevante e pequenos desvios na trajetória são inevitáveis.


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Out 2017 às 03:52)

Aqui fica mais uma actualização do IPMA. Tudo na mesma no que à situação diz respeito ...

Informação especial

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2017-10-09 16:28:00* e *2017-10-15 16:28:00
*
_Assunto:_ CICLONE TROPICAL OPHELIA

O I.P.M.A. informa que às 21h (hora dos Açores), o centro do ciclone Ophelia (categoria 2 na escala de Saffir-Simpson), localizava-se a 776 km a SW da ilha Santa Maria. O ciclone está a deslocar-se para E/NE a 20 km/h em direção ao arquipélago e é esperado que nas próximas 6 horas o furacão perca alguma intensidade, baixando de novo para categoria 1 na escala de Saffir-Simpson. Prevê-se que às 18h (hora dos Açores) de amanhã (sábado), o centro do furacão Ophelia se encontre a cerca de 155 km a S da ilha de Santa Maria, continuando o seu deslocamento para NE. 
De acordo com a previsão, existe uma probabilidade do ciclone condicionar o estado do tempo no grupo Oriental (com vento médio igual ou superior a 65 km/h) a partir das 12h (hora dos Açores) de sábado, 14 de outubro. Para Santa Maria esta probabilidade varia entre 50 a 70 % e para São Miguel entre 20 a 30 %. Nestas condições, prevê-se que a partir das 12h de sábado ocorra um agravamento do estado do tempo, com precipitação forte (superior a 40 mm acumulados em 1 hora) e acompanhada de trovoada, vento com rajadas que em S. Miguel podem chegar aos 100 km/h e em S. Maria poderão ultrapassar os 100 km/h e ondas que podem atingir os 6 metros de altura significativa. 
Para o grupo Central, prevê-se uma intensificação da superfície fontal fria que poderá provocar precipitação forte (superior a 40 mm acumulados em 1 hora), podendo ser acompanhada de trovoada. 

Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação meteorológica através da página do IPMA (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).


Data de edição: 2017-10-13 22:57:06​


----------



## Iuri (14 Out 2017 às 08:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 09:59)




----------



## fablept (14 Out 2017 às 12:25)

Cat2?


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Out 2017 às 12:37)

fablept disse:


> Cat2?


Também não entendo... Com uma definição do olho ocorrida nas últimas horas e com a sua aparência atual, é um Cat 2? Pelos vistos há incerteza suficiente para prever a sua intensidade. O WU aponta consecutivamente para diminuição da intensidade (e tem falhado consecutivamente), enquanto um meteorologista americano aponta para  apossibilidade de um Cat 3... Certo é que o GFS mete um aumento dos ventos no ciclone nas próximas horas, e até chegar ao Reino Unido ou imediações.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2017 às 12:51)

Já o IPMA não prevê qualquer mudança na intensidade nas próximas 6h no comunicado.


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Out 2017 às 12:58)

Aqui fica mais um comunicado do IPMA

Informação especial

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2017-10-09 16:28:00* e *2017-10-15 16:28:00
*
_Assunto:_ CICLONE TROPICAL OPHELIA

O I.P.M.A. informa que às 09h (hora dos Açores), o centro do ciclone Ophelia (categoria 2 na escala de Saffir-Simpson), localizava-se a 435 km a SW da ilha Santa Maria. O ciclone está a deslocar-se para E/NE a 40 km/h em direção ao arquipélago e é esperado que nas próximas 6 não sofra alteração significativa na sua intensidade. Prevê-se que às 18h (hora dos Açores) de hoje (sábado), o centro do furacão Ophelia se encontre a cerca de 150 km a S da ilha de Santa Maria, continuando o seu deslocamento para NE. 
Devido à interação de uma superfície frontal fria com ondulações com o ciclone tropical Ophelia, prevê-se precipitação forte (superior a 40 mm acumulados em 1 hora) e acompanhada de trovoada, vento com rajadas que em S. Miguel podem chegar aos 100 km/h e em S. Maria poderão ultrapassar os 100 km/h e ondas que podem atingir os 6 metros de altura significativa. 
Para o grupo Central, prevê-se uma intensificação da superfície fontal fria que poderá provocar precipitação forte (superior a 40 mm acumulados em 1 hora), podendo ser acompanhada de trovoada. 

Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação meteorológica através da página do IPMA (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt).


Data de edição: 2017-10-14 10:39:40​


----------



## Hawk (14 Out 2017 às 13:01)

Parece ter uma dimensão razoável. Já não é propriamente aquele tipo de furacão que passaria pelos canais entre as ilhas sem qualquer impacto. Felizmente deverá passar a sul.


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2017 às 13:05)

Olho bem definido:


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Out 2017 às 13:20)

Este é um Senhor Furacão!
Não como os que passavam, do género Gordon ou Alex, mas com um olho mesmo bem definido. As paredes do olho estão incrivelmente delineadas. Não entendo como isto não significa um aumento da sua intensidade.


----------



## romeupaz (14 Out 2017 às 13:28)

Na minha humilde opinião acho que andam a subestimar a temperatura do mar nesta região os modelos devem contar com aguas mais frias, como de habitual. Alguém sabe se há anaormalia na temperatura da água? 

Enviado do meu EVA-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ruka (14 Out 2017 às 13:29)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Aqui fica mais um comunicado do IPMA
> 
> Informação especial
> 
> ...



o comunicado do IPMA é a atualização do NHC das 10h


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2017 às 13:31)

ruka disse:


> o comunicado do IPMA é a atualização do NHC das 10h



Tem sido sempre copy/paste... só mudam as recomendações e pouco mais 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (14 Out 2017 às 13:34)




----------



## ruka (14 Out 2017 às 13:56)

lserpa disse:


> Tem sido sempre copy/paste... só mudam as recomendações e pouco mais
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



os sistemas tropicais não são o forte do nosso IPMA


----------



## fablept (14 Out 2017 às 13:56)

> Well, I'm a bit surprised they did it:
> 
> AL, 17, 2017101412, , BEST, 0, 342N, 277W, 100, 960, HU, 34, NEQ, 70, 80, 70, 60, 1011, 150, 15, 0, 0, L, 0, , 0, 0, OPHELIA, D, 0, , 0, 0, 0, 0, genesis-num, 036,
> 
> Looks like Ophelia is the sixth major hurricane of the Atlantic season...



Fonte: storm2k


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2017 às 14:01)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2017 às 14:12)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2017 às 14:14)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 14:15)

*Hurricane OPHELIA
As of 12:00 UTC Oct 14, 2017:*

Location: 34.2°N 27.7°W
Maximum Winds: 100 kt Gusts: N/A
Minimum Central Pressure: 960 mb
Environmental Pressure: 1011 mb
Radius of Circulation: 150 NM
Radius of Maximum Wind: 15 NM
Eye Diameter: N/A


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2017 às 14:17)

ruka disse:


> os sistemas tropicais não são o forte do nosso IPMA


O NHC é quem tem a jurisdição na previsão de tempo tropical no Atlântico. As organizações meteorológicas de cada país trabalham em conjunto com eles e baseiam-se na informação deles, é normal que a informação seja repetida, porque também não temos nenhuma divisão dedicada à previsão de sistemas tropicais. É informação que tem de ser difundida obrigatoriamente.

A maior responsabilidade do IPMA será avisar, tal como o NHC refere nos Advisories:


> WATCHES AND WARNINGS
> 
> *Interests in the Azores should refer to products issued by the
> Azores Weather Forecast and Watch Center.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 14:18)




----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Out 2017 às 14:21)

É Major!!?? Categoria 3


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 14:21)

Um Major tão perto dos Açores ainda por cima em intensificação. À boleia disto:







Como a era satélite só começou nos anos 70 é muito difícil tecer grandes comentários. Contudo, é certamente o furacão mais intenso dos últimos 30/40 anos por estas redondezas.

Fascinante.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 14:23)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> É Major!!?? Categoria 3


Sim...


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 14:24)

E eu que que me fartei de denegrir este modelo...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Out 2017 às 14:29)

Algo poderá mudar em relação às ilhas orientais?


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 14:41)

Para recordação (compósito de hoje):






As imagens do IPMA metem medo. A tempestade é bem mais pequena (e os ventos mais intensos são uma fração da nebulosidade).






Este ano ficamos no lote das ilhas mais sortudas do Atlântico


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 14:41)




----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Out 2017 às 14:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim...




Peço desculpa pela ignorância, mas onde está esta informação?  Na página do NHC não encontro nenhuma atualização referente a cat. 3 .


----------



## ruka (14 Out 2017 às 14:48)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Peço desculpa pela ignorância, mas onde está esta informação?  Na página do NHC não encontro nenhuma atualização referente a cat. 3 .



a próxima atualização sairá dentro de aproximadamente 1 hora


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 14:48)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Peço desculpa pela ignorância, mas onde está esta informação?  Na página do NHC não encontro nenhuma atualização referente a cat. 3 .


Ventos a mais de 100 nós

Hurricane OPHELIA
As of 12:00 UTC Oct 14, 2017:

Location: 34.2°N 27.7°W
Maximum Winds: 100 kt Gusts: N/A
Minimum Central Pressure: 960 mb
Environmental Pressure: 1011 mb
Radius of Circulation: 150 NM
Radius of Maximum Wind: 15 NM
Eye Diameter: N/A


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 14:49)

Na Irlanda:


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 14:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ventos a mais de 100 nós
> 
> Hurricane OPHELIA
> As of 12:00 UTC Oct 14, 2017:
> ...


*Dvorak estimates up to 110kts*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 15:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 15:02)




----------



## Hazores (14 Out 2017 às 15:13)

Se alguém quiser acompanhar o evoluir da situação através das webcam de Santa Maria

http://www.spotazores.com/cam/31/0

http://www.spotazores.com/cam/48/0


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Out 2017 às 15:21)

Se efetivamente tem ventos de 198 km/h, faltam apenas mais 10 km/h de vento médio para tornar-se um Categoria 4.
Nada já me parece improvável.
A ver vamos. 
A verdade é que o raio da sua ação continua reduzido, mas duvido que concentre tanta intensidade num raio quase igual ao de antes.

Quanto às ilhas orientais, tal como falei com o membro @lserpa, o que está a ocorrer é um fortalecimento do furacão em detrimento da frente.

Neste jogo de sinergias há um sistema que perde sempre mais do que outro em detrimento do produto final.

Veremos como ditam as ocorrências...


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2017 às 15:23)

115 mph = 185 km/h, não 198.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 15:26)

E assim se evita o maior desastre natural desde há 20 anos (ficou esquisita a animação mas dá para perceber).


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2017 às 15:27)

Orion disse:


> E assim se evita o maior desastre natural desde há 20 anos 8ficou esquisita a animação mas dá para perceber).



Só assim por acaso, ele atingiria a maior massa demográfica da região!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 15:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> 115 mph = 185 km/h, não 198.



Medições de satélite muito diferentes entre si são normais. Ocorreu por diversas vezes ao longo das avaliações e o NHC escolhe, tendo em conta as outras variáveis, um valor mais apropriado. Numa medição chegou aos 109.8 nós (203 km/h):


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 15:32)




----------



## ruka (14 Out 2017 às 15:39)

é oficial NHC


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Out 2017 às 15:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ventos a mais de 100 nós
> 
> Hurricane OPHELIA
> As of 12:00 UTC Oct 14, 2017:
> ...



Obrigado @luismeteo3 , no entanto eu estava era mesmo a perguntar qual era página (link) de onde constam essas informações. Não é que eu estivesse a duvidar, nota-se perfeitamente que o o ophelia melhorou e muito a sua estrutura, de facto a única coisa estranha são as temperaturas da água descritas, mas os Açores são uma caixinha de surpresas, já assim foi com o Alex (se bem que este não tem comparação possível ao Alex).


----------



## vagas (14 Out 2017 às 15:56)

Hurricane Ophelia Public Advisory

000 WTNT32 KNHC 141438 TCPAT2 BULLETIN Hurricane Ophelia Advisory Number 22 NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL172017 1100 AM AST Sat Oct 14 2017 ...OPHELIA BECOMES A RARE CATEGORY 3 HURRICANE SOUTH OF THE AZORES... ...THIS IS THE SIXTH MAJOR HURRICANE OF THE 2017 SEASON... SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION ----------------------------------------------- LOCATION...34.8N 26.6W ABOUT 220 MI...355 KM S OF THE AZORES MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...115 MPH...185 KM/H PRESENT MOVEMENT...NE OR 55 DEGREES AT 25 MPH...41 KM/H MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...960 MB...28.35 INCHES WATCHES AND WARNINGS -------------------- There are no coastal tropical cyclone watches or warnings in effect. Interests in the Azores should refer to products issued by the Azores Weather Forecast and Watch Center. Interests in Ireland should monitor products issued by Met Eireann, and interests in the United Kingdom should monitor products issued by the UK Met Office. DISCUSSION AND 48-HOUR OUTLOOK ------------------------------ At 1100 AM AST (1500 UTC), the distinct eye of Hurricane Ophelia was located near latitude 34.8 North, longitude 26.6 West. Ophelia is moving toward the northeast near 25 mph (41 km/h), and this motion is expected continue through Sunday with a turn toward the north-northeast thereafter. On the forecast track, the core of Ophelia will pass to the south and southeast of the southeastern Azores by tonight. Satellite data indicate that the maximum sustained winds have increased near 115 mph (185 km/h) with higher gusts. Ophelia is a category 3 hurricane on the Saffir-Simpson Hurricane Wind Scale. No significant change in strength is expected today, but gradual weakening should begin tonight or Sunday. However, Ophelia is still expected to remain a powerful cyclone with hurricane force winds for the next couple of days as it approaches Ireland. Hurricane-force winds extend outward up to 45 miles (75 km) from the center and tropical-storm-force winds extend outward up to 125 miles (205 km). The estimated minimum central pressure is 960 mb (28.35 inches). HAZARDS AFFECTING LAND ---------------------- WIND: Tropical-storm-force winds are possible throughout the Azores beginning this afternoon or tonight, primarily due to an approaching cold front. RAINFALL: Ophelia is expected to produce total rain accumulations of 1 to 3 inches over the central and southeastern Azores through Saturday night. NEXT ADVISORY ------------- Next complete advisory at 500 PM AST. $$ Forecaster Avila


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 16:17)

Vou assumir que o olho da Ophelia mantém um diâmetro a rondar as 15-20 milhas náuticas (28-37 kms; o NHC deixou de referir isso).

Santa Maria tem algo como 10 kms de largura e 18 kms de comprimento.

Se a Ophelia passasse por cima de Sta. Maria, a ilha caberia totalmente no olho. Os marienses experienciariam algo único nos Açores  o efeito estádio.

Assumindo um diâmetro de 17 milhas náuticas (31.5 kms) o cenário seria algo como isto...


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 16:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 16:27)




----------



## irpsit (14 Out 2017 às 16:32)

É algo impressionante ver a última imagem de satélite de Portugal continental e ilhas, com o furacao mesmo ali entre os Acores e a Madeira, e à frente do continente Europeu,
Nunca tinha visto algo assim antes.

Com categoria 3. Felizmenre vai passar a sul de Santa Maria, mas esta ilha e Sao Miguel, vao receber ainda muito vento e chuva, especialmente nas encostas sudeste, leste e nordeste.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Out 2017 às 16:53)

Ophelia é o ciclone mais intenso já registrado na região dos Açores.
O mais intenso até então era um não nomeado em 1926 que estima-se que tenha chegado na categoria 2.
Para Irlanda será o ciclone mais intenso desde Debbie em 1961, que chegou como furacão de categoria 1.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Out 2017 às 16:55)

Ophelia


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Out 2017 às 17:00)

Como já falado,o grande furacão mais a leste da história do Atlântico.

*@splillo*


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 17:04)

Se o IPMA e/ou a RTP/A não apresentarem na TV imagens bem definidas da tempestade vai haver muita malta a criticar, sem razão, os avisos.

Incrível como ainda usam borrões para os boletins.

---

Uma sombra do que já foi.


----------



## 1337 (14 Out 2017 às 17:12)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Como já falado,o grande furacão mais a leste da história do Atlântico.
> 
> *@splillo*


E o Vince?


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2017 às 17:13)

1337 disse:


> E o Vince?



O Vince estava longe de ser um major hurricane, o Vince à beira deste era um menino 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 17:15)

lserpa disse:


> O Vince estava longe de ser um major hurricane, o Vince à beira deste era um menino
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



https://www.wunderground.com/hurricane/atlantic/2005/Hurricane-Vince


----------



## ruka (14 Out 2017 às 17:18)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Como já falado,o grande furacão mais a leste da história do Atlântico.
> 
> *@splillo*



será que podemos considerar isto como fruto das alterações climáticas e podemos nos próximos anos ser atingidos por furacões em águas portuguesas...


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2017 às 17:19)

Orion disse:


> https://www.wunderground.com/hurricane/atlantic/2005/Hurricane-Vince



Obrigado pelo gráfico 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Afgdr (14 Out 2017 às 17:40)

*Furacão Ophelia às 16h UTC*


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 17:41)

ruka disse:


> será que podemos considerar isto como fruto das alterações climáticas e podemos nos próximos anos ser atingidos por furacões em águas portuguesas...



Este é um evento raro (1 em 100 ou mais anos seguramente).

Contudo, a avaliação desta tempestade sem satélites seria impossível (<anos 70).

Os registos históricos estão bastante incompletos daí que se tenha que dar um enorme desconto. Se houvessem só os registos das ilhas (como acontecia antigamente) esta tempestade não iria ser particularmente relevante. Quanto muito poderiam haver registos de naufrágios no mar das redondezas de Sta. Maria e pouco mais.

---

Nem nos meus sonhos mais otimistas esperaria um cat. 3 aqui. Um cat. 2, quanto muito.

De vez em quando a meteorologia surpreende e felizmente este ciclone vai passar ao lado. Grandes memórias sem grandes danos. Há melhor que isto?


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2017 às 17:44)

Bem, supostamente o pessoal em S. Miguel já está a levar com a precipitação da frente fria. Entretanto esta começa também a deixar de influenciar a ilha Terceira.
Agora o acompanhamento resume-se às ilhas orientais. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 18:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 18:28)




----------



## RicardoOliveira (14 Out 2017 às 18:35)

O furacao ophelia subiu a categoria 3 aqui em PONTA DELGADA  ja se comeca a sentir os efeitos do furacao.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Out 2017 às 18:40)

RicardoOliveira disse:


> O furacao ophelia subiu a categoria 3 aqui em PONTA DELGADA  ja se comeca a sentir os efeitos do furacao.



O furacão subiu a categoria 3 no oceano. Deves sentir os efeitos com ele a passar de raspão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 18:46)

https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=-14.73,41.74,1821


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 18:48)




----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (14 Out 2017 às 18:59)

Então, Ophelia é um categoria 3 intermédio ou um quase categoria 4? Entre os 185 km/h e os 198 km/h há muita diferença nestes fenómenos, porque basta mais 10 km/h e passaria a ser categoria 4.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 18:59)




----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 19:01)

Já tinha feito referência ontem, acho eu.






A probabilidade de hoje chover >50 mms não era assim tão extensa. Não quer dizer que não possa acontecer, claro. Mas a certeza não era muita. Onde estou a chuva está a ser intermitente e com pouca intensidade.

O cenário é tão brando que já descolaram 2 aviões na última hora


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 19:13)




----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2017 às 19:21)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPUzBmSkhxWFhOb1YxSDNEQ3JwdHpnNVNmTHow/view



> O I.P.M.A. informa que às 15h (hora dos Açores), o centro do ciclone Ophélia, se localizava a
> 240 km a S da ilha de Santa Maria, com deslocamento para NE a 11 km/h condicionando já o
> estado do tempo nas ilhas do Grupo Oriental. O ciclone Ophelia está classificado como Furacão de categoria 3 (escla de Saffir-Simpson)
> com vento médio de 185 km/h e rajadas de 220 km/h na sua zona mais activa. Até às 13h (hora dos Açores), e devido à interação entre a superficie frontal e o furacão
> ...


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Out 2017 às 19:37)

Estou simplesmente estupefacto com a definição do olho...


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 19:38)




----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Out 2017 às 19:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Imagens destas, se anteriormente ocorridas sem registo, são raras..


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 19:51)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Imagens destas, se anteriormente ocorridas sem registo, são raras..


Sim, é verdadeiramente impressionante! Já defini como ambiente de trabalho e fica fabulosa!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Out 2017 às 19:51)

Alguma web para acompanhar?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (14 Out 2017 às 19:57)

Do nosso lado do Atlântico ficam ainda mais fotogénicos. Excelentes imagens as que foram partilhadas. 

O NHC fala continuamente em "marginal SST" mas a verdade é que continua um vigoroso Cat 3. Ou a SST é mais alta do que a estimada ou outros factores são mais preponderantes do que o expectável para o desenvolvimento. Supostamente o Vince desenvolveu-se em águas a 23 graus...


----------



## irpsit (14 Out 2017 às 19:58)

É uma raridade absoluta termos um furacao de grau 3 na zona maritima portuguesa.

Ventos de 185km/h, ainda longe do limiar de categoria 4, que é 208km/h. 
Presumo que Santa Maria possa experienciar ventos de categoria 1, o que causa danos em telhados, telhas, janelas, algumas árvores derrubadas. Mas longe da destruicao que ventos da categoria 3 causariam (que era o derrubar da maioria das árvores e o colapso das casas de construcao mai fraca)

Dentro do possível, o pior cenário foi evitado.

Provavelmente o pior será enfrentado pela Irlanda.


----------



## guimeixen (14 Out 2017 às 20:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim, é verdadeiramente impressionante! Já defini como ambiente de trabalho e fica fabulosa!



Podes dar o site onde tem essa imagem?


----------



## irpsit (14 Out 2017 às 20:01)

Hawk disse:


> Do nosso lado do Atlântico ficam ainda mais fotogénicos. Excelentes imagens as que foram partilhadas.
> 
> O NHC fala continuamente em "marginal SST" mas a verdade é que continua um vigoroso Cat 3. Ou a SST é mais alta do que a estimada ou outros factores são mais preponderantes do que o expectável para o desenvolvimento. Supostamente o Vince desenvolveu-se em águas a 23 graus...



Eu diria que sim. 
Faz tempo de mudar a regra dos 26°C minimos para o desenvolvimento de um furacao.

Pelos vistos, as coisas funcionam de modo diferente nesta parte do Atlantico, talvez devido à interaccao com o AA, ou algo específico desta regiao do globo. Normalmente os furacoes nao tem hipótese de intensificacao por exemplo a 40°N na costa americana.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 20:02)

guimeixen disse:


> Podes dar o site onde tem essa imagem?


Eu sigo este blog e foi daí: https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/deadliest-fires-california-history-arent-over-yet


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Out 2017 às 20:02)

Lindo! 





https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.go...150017979473407,54.590983939621545}Fonte[/url


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 20:10)




----------



## Intruso (14 Out 2017 às 20:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


É impressão minha ou São Miguel está a levar também com ele e que o Ophelia está a subir?


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Out 2017 às 20:19)

Intruso disse:


> É impressão minha ou São Miguel está a levar também com ele e que o Ophelia está a subir?


Haver nebulosidade proveniente do furacão por cima de São Miguel, não significa que a ilha esteja a levar com ele.


----------



## Intruso (14 Out 2017 às 20:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Haver nebulosidade proveniente do furacão por cima de São Miguel, não significa que a ilha esteja a levar com ele.


Expliquei-me mal, queria dizer que São Miguel está a levar com uma das paredes do furacão. É perceptível na imagem, mas o que mais me espanta é a trajectória, assim sendo está a deslocar-se mais para norte do que previsto?


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 20:25)




----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2017 às 20:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Já assim está a ser estranho e agora dizer que ainda pode ser mais potente!! WTF!!! Epicamente épico! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2017 às 20:33)

Intruso disse:


> É impressão minha ou São Miguel está a levar também com ele e que o Ophelia está a subir?



Outer band, ou band, linhas de convecção que estão dispostas em espiral. Neste caso mistura-se com o sistema frontal. Mas supostamente este será (é) o lado mais fraco deste Major Hurricane.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Iuri (14 Out 2017 às 20:37)

http://santamariaazores.net/web/webcams-santa-maria/


----------



## Intruso (14 Out 2017 às 20:38)

Obrigado pela explicação. O que estou em dúvida é se a trajectória não está muito mais para norte do que o esperado e se trajectória não está a desviar-se do esperado?


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 20:42)




----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 20:48)

Intruso disse:


> Obrigado pela explicação. O que estou em dúvida é se a trajectória não está muito mais para norte do que o esperado e se trajectória não está a desviar-se do esperado?



Não. Estou a experienciar a frente revigorada pelo ciclone (e não o ciclone em si).

Chuva moderada a forte e vento com rajadas também moderadas.

Em Sta. Maria o vento registado em nada se compara com o que está a acontecer mais a sul.

Está a ser um dia de inverno 'banal'.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 20:57)

A Ophelia está a sul de Sta. Maria e daqui a 1 ou 2 horas deverá estar a sudeste de S. Miguel.

O pior da besta está a ocorrer agora. E felizmente o 'pior' é bem brando.

Imagino o que a malta das Caraíbas deve ter sentido ao ver o olho do Irma atropelar as ilhas 

Muita telha de cerâmica voaria aqui com os ventos da Ophelia.


----------



## irpsit (14 Out 2017 às 20:59)

Orion disse:


> Não. Estou a experienciar a frente revigorada pelo ciclone (e não o ciclone em si).
> 
> Chuva moderada a forte e vento com rajadas também moderadas.
> 
> ...



Há registos do vento em directo de Santa Maria. Ou algum relato de lá?

O vento deverá atingir a forca de tempestade tropical, e provavelmente até de categoria 1, durante algum tempo, pois parece que a ilha será afectada de raspao da parte central do furacao. (Ainda assim a parte pior, mais proxima do olho, irá passar bem a sul).


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 21:01)




----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 21:05)

irpsit disse:


> Há registos do vento em directo de Santa Maria. Ou algum relato de lá?
> 
> O vento deverá atingir a forca de tempestade tropical, e provavelmente até de categoria 1, durante algum tempo, pois parece que a ilha será afectada de raspao da parte central do furacao. (Ainda assim a parte pior, mais proxima do olho, irá passar bem a sul).



As estações regionais e as do IPMA não dão nada por aí além. Assumo que as condições sejam um pouco mais agrestes mas não creio que sejam severas. Se houver alguém de Santa Maria que esteja a ver isto que se pronuncie.

Não te esqueças que estás a ver as nuvens de cima. Sta. Maria está na orla da nebulosidade alta mais densa e isto não é necessariamente representativo do olho ou do campo de ventos. Pode haver muita nuvem alta e relativamente pouca nebulosidade baixa.

Os ventos com força de furacão devem ocorrer no mar alto. Mas isto não exclui a probabilidade de que ocorra alguma rajada mais incomum em Sta. Maria.

O olho não deve ter mais de 40 kms de diâmetro. Mesmo acrescentando mais uns 40/50 kms em que há a possibilidade da ocorrência de ventos com força de furacão ainda há margem de manobra. O olho do furacão está mais longe de Sta. Maria do que Sta. Maria dista de S. Miguel (+-100 kms).


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2017 às 21:06)

Rtp Açores em direto e nada de especial 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## irpsit (14 Out 2017 às 21:09)

Orion disse:


> A Ophelia está a sul de Sta. Maria e daqui a 1 ou 2 horas deverá estar a sudeste de S. Miguel.
> 
> O pior da besta está a ocorrer agora. E felizmente o 'pior' é bem brando.
> 
> ...



Se o olho do Ophelia passasse por uma das nossas ilhas, seria catastrófico. Nao seriam só telhas a voar, seria o colapso de algumas casas, enxurradas e desabafamentos de terra, e muitas árvores caídas. Nota que é categoria 3. É muito diferente de um furacao de categoria 1. 
Já a categoria 5 (como o Irma), arrasa praticamente tudo que nao for muito sólido. É algo terrível.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Out 2017 às 21:19)

Vento em intensificação em Lagoa.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAZORESL2


----------



## romeupaz (14 Out 2017 às 21:27)

irpsit disse:


> Eu diria que sim.
> Faz tempo de mudar a regra dos 26°C minimos para o desenvolvimento de um furacao.
> 
> Pelos vistos, as coisas funcionam de modo diferente nesta parte do Atlantico, talvez devido à interaccao com o AA, ou algo específico desta regiao do globo. Normalmente os furacoes nao tem hipótese de intensificacao por exemplo a 40°N na costa americana.


Ainda acho que a temperatura do mar anda mal medida


Enviado do meu EVA-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 21:41)

BULLETIN
Hurricane Ophelia Advisory Number 23
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL172017
500 PM AST Sat Oct 14 2017

...EYE OF HURRICANE OPHELIA PASSING SOUTH OF THE AZORES...
...EXPECTED TO BECOME POST-TROPICAL LATE SUNDAY OR EARLY MONDAY...

SUMMARY OF 500 PM AST...2100 UTC...INFORMATION
----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...35.9N 23.7W
ABOUT 235 MI...375 KM SE OF THE AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...115 MPH...185 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NE OR 55 DEGREES AT 28 MPH...44 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...960 MB...28.35 INCHES


----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2017 às 21:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> BULLETIN
> Hurricane Ophelia Advisory Number 23
> NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL172017
> 500 PM AST Sat Oct 14 2017
> ...



As 2100UTC chegou mais cedo lolol.
Tudo igual até agora.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 21:46)

lserpa disse:


> As 2100UTC chegou mais cedo lolol.
> Tudo igual até agora.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 21:50)




----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 21:59)




----------



## lserpa (14 Out 2017 às 22:21)

Olhem-me para isto! A ficha custa a entrar.
O Fluxo de norte aqui faz-se notar bem!






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Out 2017 às 22:36)

MSG
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 22:38)

Como foi num sábado o governo não teve que fechar serviços públicos, escolas ... para nada.

Mais um furacão sem grandes efeitos. A população está mal habituada.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Out 2017 às 22:56)

Resumindo...nada de anormal!
Ainda bem!!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 23:00)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Resumindo...nada de anormal!
> Ainda bem!!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Foi o mais forte furacão registado na área dos Açores... felizmente suficientemente longe das ilhas. O mesmo não poderão dizer a Irlanda e Inglaterra...


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2017 às 23:14)

Orion disse:


> Como foi num sábado o governo não teve que fechar serviços públicos, escolas ... para nada.
> 
> Mais um furacão sem grandes efeitos. A população está mal habituada.



Hoje, vi uma reportagem da RTP1 no Jornal da Tarde, aonde estava tudo calmo e uma pessoa disse só ficava preocupado se fosse ventos de 300 km/h, porque de 100 e picos já estavam habituados.


----------



## criz0r (15 Out 2017 às 00:10)

A RTP Açores esteve agora mesmo em directo e relataram apenas uma intensificação do vento desde as 23h. Veremos as próximas horas.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Out 2017 às 01:07)

Segundo aquilo que foi transmitido na emissão especial da RTP Açores agora às 23h (hora dos Açores), foram registadas apenas 5 ocorrências no Grupo Central e 5 ocorrências no Grupo Oriental, que estão todas resolvidas. Os Bombeiros da Povoação não registaram qualquer ocorrência, nem os do Nordeste, tendo estes últimos já desmobilizado parte do dispositivo que foi lá montado. Na Ilha de Santa Maria, há a salientar o aumento da intensidade do vento agora para a noite.

O pior aparentemente já passou, sem nada de significativo a registar. Um sistema destes a passar em cima das ilhas traria de certeza consequências drásticas. Ainda bem que assim foi.

Poderá fazer-se sentir mais o vento agora entre as 0h e as 3h nas ilhas do Grupo Oriental, estando em vigor um aviso laranja para vento forte com rajadas que poderão ultrapassar os 100 km/h em Santa Maria, passando depois a amarelo às 6h e vigorando até às 12h deste domingo. O aviso amarelo referente a agitação marítima forte e a precipitação pontualmente forte vigora até às 6h.


----------



## ruka (15 Out 2017 às 01:26)

felizmente o sistema passou a sul do arquipélago... agora veremos como evolui e que ventos e precipitação trás ao continente


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Out 2017 às 02:17)

Parece que o Ophelia já está "a emagrecer", o flanco SO parece estar já a sofrer com a massa de ar muito seco em altura que se vai estabelecendo:






GFS:


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 11:51)




----------



## lserpa (15 Out 2017 às 12:00)

Boa tarde!
Ophelia fora da peninsula ibérica já em elevada transição. 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (15 Out 2017 às 12:19)

Esta foto encontrei-a no Twitter e anda a circular pela Malta da Irlanda. Não podem dizer que não andam informados  






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 12:45)

Hurricane Ophelia
...OPHELIA NOW TAKING AIM ON IRELAND... ...EXPECTED TO BECOME A POWERFUL POST-TROPICAL CYCLONE BY TONIGHT...
5:00 AM AST Sun Oct 15
Location: 39.0°N 18.3°W
Moving: NE at 35 mph
Min pressure: 964 mb
Max sustained: 105 mph


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 14:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 14:27)




----------



## lserpa (15 Out 2017 às 14:29)

Imagem das 13UTC, Ophelia já com o centro quase exposto. 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 14:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 15:50)




----------



## Rui Alex (15 Out 2017 às 16:00)

Tão perto e tão longe... snif...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 16:25)

000
WTNT32 KNHC 151443
TCPAT2

BULLETIN
Hurricane Ophelia Advisory Number 26
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL AL172017
1100 AM AST Sun Oct 15 2017

...OPHELIA EXPECTED TO BECOME A STRONG POST-TROPICAL CYCLONE BY
TONIGHT...

SUMMARY OF 1100 AM AST...1500 UTC...INFORMATION
-----------------------------------------------
LOCATION...41.6N 16.0W
ABOUT 635 MI...1020 KM ENE OF THE AZORES
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...90 MPH...150 KM/H
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NNE OR 25 DEGREES AT 38 MPH...61 KM/H
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...973 MB...28.74 INCHES


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 16:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 16:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 16:35)




----------



## lserpa (15 Out 2017 às 16:37)

Ophelia é agora um furacão de Cat1. 
Imagem das 15UTC 




“Off topic: aquela mancha na serra da estrela serão pirocumulus?!”


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Out 2017 às 16:40)

lserpa disse:


> Ophelia é agora um furacão de Cat1.
> Imagem das 15UTC
> 
> 
> ...



Receio bem que sim, os incêndios por aquela zona estão incontroláveis, e o vento que o Ophelia produziu não ajudou muito!


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 16:49)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Receio bem que sim, os incêndios por aquela zona estão incontroláveis, e o vento que o Ophelia produziu não ajudou muito!


Sim são pirocumulus. No radar vêem-se muito bem.


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2017 às 17:55)

Quem sabe se o olho não fica registado  https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public...&fcTime=1508046300&zoom=5&lon=-4.00&lat=55.01

Estações  http://www.met.ie/latest/reports.asp/http://www.met.ie/latest/buoy.asp & https://wow.metoffice.gov.uk/


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Out 2017 às 18:07)

E lá vai a nossa "ofélinha" para terras anglo-saxónicas a bordo, e confirmem-me por favor, do jet stream. A frente fria que afetará PT Continental já está com bom aspeto:


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2017 às 18:09)

Mr. Neves disse:


> E lá vai a nossa "ofélinha" para terras saxónicas a bordo, e confirmem-me por favor, do jet stream. A frente fria que afetará PT Continental já está com bom aspeto:


A frente fria entrar em Portugal esta madrugada, no litoral norte já deverá começar chover.   Pena não ser agora mesmo devido aos incêndios 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## irpsit (15 Out 2017 às 19:19)

Aquilo que marcas como frente fria é em parte restos do Ophelia, pois este foi arrastando muita da convexao tropical que estava a sudeste da Ophelia e também estava em direccao a Portugal.

A frente fria que existia antes da Ophelia é a frente que está a norte do furacao, e mesmo essa absorveu muita da convexao tropical do Ophelia que se deslocava para nordeste, sim, levada pela Jet stream. O grupo central dos Acores recebeu ontem uma boa molha da frente fria antes de esta ter interagido com o furacao.

O que eu acho é que o ar à superficie estava e está muito seco, entre Portugal e a Ophelia, e isto deu cabo do furacao e provavelmente a frente vai chegar já um pouco seca a Portugal. No entanto, aquele ar frio por detrás ao contactar o ar quente em Portugal vai poder alimentar convexao nova, amanha. Vamos a ver.




Mr. Neves disse:


> E lá vai a nossa "ofélinha" para terras anglo-saxónicas a bordo, e confirmem-me por favor, do jet stream. A frente fria que afetará PT Continental já está com bom aspeto:


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Out 2017 às 19:29)

irpsit disse:


> Aquilo que marcas como frente fria é em parte restos do Ophelia, pois este foi arrastando muita da convexao tropical que estava a sudeste da Ophelia e também estava em direccao a Portugal.
> 
> A frente fria que existia antes da Ophelia é a frente que está a norte do furacao, e mesmo essa absorveu muita da convexao tropical do Ophelia que se deslocava para nordeste, sim, levada pela Jet stream. O grupo central dos Acores recebeu ontem uma boa molha da frente fria antes de esta ter interagido com o furacao.
> 
> O que eu acho é que o ar à superficie estava e está muito seco, entre Portugal e a Ophelia, e isto deu cabo do furacao e provavelmente a frente vai chegar já um pouco seca a Portugal. No entanto, aquele ar frio por detrás ao contactar o ar quente em Portugal vai poder alimentar convexao nova, amanha. Vamos a ver.



Muito seco e há mais um fator, é que todo este material particulado de cinzas e poeiras dos incêndios, pode inibir a convecção da frente fria, vamos ver de facto o que se sucede.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 20:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 20:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 20:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 20:23)

*Alerta vermelho em toda a Irlanda!*

https://www.met.ie/national...

STATUS RED
Wind Warning for Ireland
Ex-Hurricane Ophelia is forecast to track directly over Ireland 
during daytime Monday. Violent and destructive gusts are forecast with 
all areas at risk and in particular the southwest and south in the 
morning, and eastern counties in the afternoon. Also heavy rain and 
storm surges along some coasts will result in flooding. 
There is potential risk to lives.
Issued:Sunday 15 October 2017 20:00
Valid:Monday 16 October 2017 06:00 to Monday 16 October 2017 23:59


----------



## irpsit (15 Out 2017 às 21:08)

Vivo na Escócia, perto de Nairn.
Os modelos apontam a passagem do "olho" por aqui. Vai ser lindo, vai.

Mas o pior vai ser sentido na Irlanda amanha. 

O furacao também causou o dia mais quente de Outubro em Portugal e o pior dia de incendios, uma consequencia desastre de que ninguém estava à espera.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2017 às 21:20)

*Hurricane OPHELIA
As of 18:00 UTC Oct 15, 2017:*

Location: 43.1°N 14.3°W
Maximum Winds: 75 kt Gusts: 90 kt
Minimum Central Pressure: 971 mb
Environmental Pressure: 1008 mb
Radius of Circulation: 150 NM
Radius of Maximum Wind: 30 NM
Eye Diameter: N/A


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2017 às 21:54)

Com base no aviso das 21h UTC a ex-Ophelia deve fazer _landfall_ amanhã de manhã.



> FORECAST VALID *16/0600Z* 49.2N 11.3W...POST-TROP/EXTRATROP
> MAX WIND * 70 KT...GUSTS 85 KT.
> 64 KT... 30NE 70SE 80SW 30NW.*
> 50 KT... 80NE 150SE 150SW 100NW.
> ...



Os ventos com força de furacão poderão ser experienciados até 130-150 kms do centro da tempestade (flanco sul).

É possível que o recorde da Debbie caia amanhã. Até porque devem ter sido acrescentadas mais estações desde 1961. Em teoria a costa sul da Irlanda será mais fustigada.


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2017 às 23:51)

Bom, em teoria a Debbie também manteve cat. 3 mais ou menos à mesma latitude da Ophelia. A longitude é que foi completamente diferente.

Com curvas apertadas não é assim tão descabido os Açores serem atingidos por furacões com cat. 2. Provavelmente já foram.

Ninguém faz a mínima como é que o Ophelia chegou a cat. 3. A sua intensificação foi bastante agressiva. Terá também havido influência do _jet_?

Relativamente ao mar, a anomalia cá do sítio é das mais intensas do Atlântico. O estudo começa, mas não acaba, aqui.






---

Terá o ligeiro arrefecimento da água a sul do GC impedido uma prévia intensificação?


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 00:26)

As tempestades que eventualmente ficaram conhecidas como Arlene e Ophelia (clicar para ver os gráficos) começaram praticamente no mesmo local.


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 01:01)

Este tipo de ciclone - Shapiro-Keyser - aumenta a probabilidade da ocorrência de um _Sting Jet_. Naquela zona há um precendente famoso.


----------



## vitoreis (16 Out 2017 às 01:39)




----------



## rokleon (16 Out 2017 às 08:37)

Ophelia já como ciclone pós tropical...


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 11:52)

> *Sting jet likely developing on Ophelia: 191 km/h gust recorded at Fastnet lighthouse, SW Ireland*





> *Peak wind gusts of 191 km/h / 103 kt have already been reported at Fastnet Lighthouse, SW Ireland at 9:56 UTC! This is an extremely high value, more than most high-resolution models indicated and indicates a sting jet is likely indeed present. Peak wind gusts along the southern coast of Ireland may well approach 200 km/h. This is a very dangerous situation!*



http://www.severe-weather.eu/mcd/st...st-recorded-at-fastnet-lighthouse-sw-ireland/


----------



## lserpa (16 Out 2017 às 13:36)

Está a ficar um bocadinho de vento para aqueles lados.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 14:16)

@Iserpa que brutalidade! Se aquilo acerta em alguém..


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 14:41)

Aeroporto de Waterford na Irlanda a registar 85 km/h de velocidade média e rajada máxima de 122km/h até ao momento.

https://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/EIWF

A previsão do Arpége está menos agressiva que ontem mas ainda assim são muitas horas sempre a levar tareias acima dos 120km/h.


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 15:10)

criz0r disse:


> http://www.severe-weather.eu/mcd/st...st-recorded-at-fastnet-lighthouse-sw-ireland/



Storm Ophelia which gave violent and destructive winds over Munster and south Leinster this morning will extend rapidly to the rest of the country this afternoon. It will continue to bring further gusts of 120 and 150 km/h (some gusts are likely to exceed these values in exposed hilly and coastal areas). Some flooding expected also, due to either heavy thundery downpours and or storm surges in coastal areas.
There is a danger to life and property.

The strongest winds are on the eastern and southern flank of Ophelia’s low pressure centre. The heaviest rain is on the northwestern and western flank. To the east of the path of the storm centre winds will back southeasterly ahead of its passage north, veering southwesterly behind it. Winds will be cyclonic along the Atlantic Seaboard.

Strongest gusts to date:

*- 191km/h at Fastnet Rock (6.5km SW of Cape Clear Co. Cork, at a height of 200ft) *

- 156km/h at Roches Point

- 135km/h at Sherkin Island (before the weather station lost power)

- 126km/h at Cork Airport (before a loss of power)

- 122km/h at Shannon Airport

http://www.met.ie/news/display.asp?ID=458

A rajada foi registada num ilhéu ao largo da Irlanda Continental. Em teoria o recorde da Debbie (181 km/h) foi batido. A estação com o anterior valor mais elevada fica na costa norte.

2 mortos até agora. A segunda fatalidade magoou-se com uma motoserra ao tentar cortar uma árvore.


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 15:26)




----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 15:31)

Pessoas estão a ir para a costa filmar as ondas. Já houveram operações de resgate.


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2017 às 15:32)

Orion disse:


> 2 mortos até agora. A segunda fatalidade magoou-se com uma motoserra ao tentar cortar uma árvore.


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 16:55)

O farol em que foi registada a rajada de 191 km/h tem uma conta Twitter.


----------



## lserpa (16 Out 2017 às 16:56)

Orion disse:


> O farol em que foi registada a rajada de 191 km/h tem uma conta Twitter.



Muito à frente 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (16 Out 2017 às 16:57)

Timber!!!! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 17:02)




----------



## irpsit (16 Out 2017 às 17:11)

Por aqui na Escócia o Ophelia nao causou nada de mais até agora. O vento aumentou um pouco, moderado e choveu, mas nada de muito forte.
O céu é que está com uma coloracao espantosa, escuro, poeirento, semi-cinzento, semi-amarelado.

Além das poeiras do Sahara, dizem que parte é também do fumo dos fogos de Portugal.


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 17:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 19:59)

*At Least 3 Killed As Historic Storm Ophelia Hits Ireland, Turns U.K. Skies Red*

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...torm-ophelia-hits-ireland-turns-u-k-skies-red


----------



## S Pimenta (16 Out 2017 às 20:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *At Least 3 Killed As Historic Storm Ophelia Hits Ireland, Turns U.K. Skies Red*
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-...torm-ophelia-hits-ireland-turns-u-k-skies-red



Acho que era preferível termos levado com furacão Ophelia do que ver 38 pessoas mortas por causa dos incêndios....

Eu sei que seria devastador levar com um furacão de quase categoria 4 mas, acho que não ia morrer assim tanta gente...


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 21:15)

* Ireland's strongest gusts so far*

Met Eireann has posted several of the strongest gusts in km/h recorded throughout today. The highest was at Fastnet Lighthouse where it reached 119mph (191 km/h). 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-41633276


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 21:26)

Do que me lembro, o último Shapiro-Keyser que passou pelos Açores ocorreu em Dezembro do ano passado.

Claro que o da Irlanda teve outras características. É um ex-cat. 3.


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 22:03)




----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 22:53)

Com mais detalhe...







Sondas teriam sido bastante úteis. A reanálise vai depender excessivamente dos satélites.

Nos avisos aparecia isto:



> Ophelia is expected to remain in relatively low vertical wind shear environment for the next 12 hours or so, which should help the hurricane retain much of its current intensity during that time, even though SSTs are only going to be 24-25C. However, upper-level temperatures that are still about 2 deg C cooler than normal, which will help to create sufficient instability to continue to drive the development of inner-core convection.



Mas neste mapa, por exemplo, não aparece.






Resta esperar pela reanálise.


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 23:00)

Um pequeno artigo preliminar  http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/goes/blog/archives/25774


----------



## Orion (17 Out 2017 às 22:25)

Aparentemente a rajada de 191 km/h não vai ser incluída.


----------



## S Pimenta (19 Out 2017 às 15:33)

Video da formação do Ophelia: https://en-gb.facebook.com/severeweatherEU/videos/2097534983802925/


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2017 às 23:15)

*Furacão Ophelia foi tão raro que ficou cortado nos mapas das previsões oficiais*

O Centro Nacional de Furacões dos EUA (NHC) tem uma vasta experiência na monitorização da época de furacões no Atlântico Norte, mas com o furacão Ophelia enfrentou uma dificuldade inesperada: nos seus mapas de previsão do vento não estavam incluídas uma parte do Reino Unido (sudeste) e da área marítima envolvente.

Tudo porque há tão poucos ciclones tropicais a viajarem tão longe para nordeste do Atlântico que o NHC não inclui esta área nos seus mapas de previsão do vento, revela a publicação online americana “The Verge”. Aliás, não havia nenhum registo histórico de uma tempestade desta natureza com a Categoria 3 (numa escala de 1 a 5) que tivesse viajado até latitudes tão elevadas para nordeste, segundo o jornal “The New York Times”.
http://expresso.sapo.pt/dossies/dia...icou-cortado-nos-mapas-das-previsoes-oficiais


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2017 às 02:07)




----------



## Orion (3 Nov 2017 às 20:30)

Storm Ophelia brought the highest gusts ever recorded to parts of Co Cork, according to Met Éireann.

A wind speed of 84 knots (155.6 km/h) was registered at Roches Point during Storm Ophelia which hit the country on October 16th.

The weather station, which has been operating on the site since 1940, also recorded the highest 10 minute mean wind speed of 62 knots (114.8 km/h) on the same day.

Storm Ophelia was one of the strongest storms ever to make landfall in Ireland. It killed three people and left almost 300,000 homes without electicity.

The highest wind speed during Storm Ophelia was recorded offshore at Fastnet Lighthouse which registered a wind speed of 191 km/h. Sherkin Island in Cork recorded a wind speed of 135 km/h.

IT


----------

